# old/high mileage cars - lets see em!!



## richjohnhughes

thought it would be a interesting post for people to put up pics of old cars or high milers - after detailing to see what can be achieved

my old man has a 250,000 mile volvo that gets washed once a year -i have trouble even looking at it - but i'm going to set about it soon and will post up the results.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

My 1989 E34 535i Sport 176k and still going strong


----------



## Ska

What would you constitute as old and high miles? 10years+ and 100k+ miles?


----------



## ASH 54

my old 325i 1990 had 160k on the clock, only new paint was on the bumpers.


----------



## Matt306

Thats one nice tourer! What colour is that called? Matt


----------



## ASH 54

Matt306 said:


> Thats one nice tourer! What colour is that called? Matt


lachs silver, it was a real nice car, even with the miles it still felt real tight


----------



## richjohnhughes

yeah - anything over 10 year or 120k plus i think


----------



## Alex L

My old car:

1993 Cavalier - 205000 miles on the clock










My new car:

!994 Audi Coupe - 143000 miles on the clock


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

206,000 miles 1990 Golf Driver.


----------



## ASH 54

oh yeah forgot my mk2, 89 16v 175000 miles (pic from 2005)


----------



## Newms

My 1998 Volvo V40 with 171k on the clock..


----------



## GP Punto

on autoblog today there is a story about a 95 civic with 930,000 miles on it, still with original gearbox and engine

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/10/01/craigslist-find-of-the-decade-930-000-mile-95-honda-civic/


----------



## Estoril-5

my newly acquired (less than a week old) 525i sport with 262k miles, 2 previous owners.










the previous owner didnt look after her well :-(


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Nice buy there Estoril - E34's probably the best beemers ever made. Cheap as chips now as well

Check the front suspension bushes, esp. the lower arms as these are notorious for wearing giving you the dreaded 50mph shimmy, and the heater blower controls can give up the ghost


----------



## Slangwerks

This thread was pretty much made for me since I've never owned anything newer than a 1991 model!

91' GTI with 180k on the clock and original paint:

















1990 Golf G60 edition One with 109,000km on it:

















then onto an '89 GTI with 175,000 on her:

























And the current one: 91 GTI with only 108k!


----------



## darbyweb

1995 Celica GTFour with 97,000km










Dean.


----------



## CHRIS172CUP

98k miles. But wouldn't really says it's old.


----------



## Shiny

My '94 Accord, just gone over 140k miles this week.


----------



## clipstone

My 1995 911




























Fits the age criteria, however a bit of a garage queen so only 72k on it:driver:


----------



## bigsi

heres my 1982/3 lotus turbo esprit in calypso red. only just hit 50k on the clock


----------



## Lespaul

The wifes 1996 GTI which we've owned for the past 9 years, pictures were taken last year, really need to get some new ones 





































Darren


----------



## d6dph

Only right that I bring out the pictures of "the turd".

My 1988 325i with 154k on the clock. Original paint apart from drivers rear qtr (Shocking match by BMW )


----------



## Captain Morgan

Ok so most of you have seen him before but I can't let this opertunity pass me by.

1989 - 33K in March when I got him, now 38K. And soon to meet Mr Hollis for a brush up!


----------



## AJO

my 94 Cavalier GLS with 130K


----------



## In a state

My First Car a rare Astra Si 1.4 which later had a new engine fitted at 96k and then I sold it when it had 169k...these were taken at around 120K.

Ultimate sleeper!!


----------



## mouthyman

my 98 megane coupe, has 110k on it this week


----------



## traffman

In a state said:


> My First Car a rare Astra Si 1.4 which later had a new engine fitted at 96k and then I sold it when it had 169k...these were taken at around 120K.
> 
> Ultimate sleeper!!


Ah ! i remember that astra , i used to belong to the vauxhall performance car club, pag and migweb, i am sure there was an article on it in the vauxhall performance car club back in the late 90s?


----------



## MattOz

My old 125k mile 330i Sport. Not bad for a workhorse. The car averaged about 30,000 miles a year and never missed a beat.




























Matt


----------



## recarouk

AJO said:


> my 94 Cavalier GLS with 130K


now thats nice, looks better without the spoiler though 

and loving the vectra wheel on there, good subtle mod mate well done


----------



## Ska

My dads '95 146k E220 Merc


----------



## mathyou78

Some great looking examples here. Thanks for sharing. I think the thing that stands out for me, after the finish of course :thumb: , is that people can actually sell a car with 150K+ on the clock. What sort of price do you get for mega-milers like these compared with say a 60K example? 

I expect some of you get some funny looks when you try to Part Ex and they see the A1 condition and then check the numbers on the clock.


----------



## RenesisEvo

1992 (althought built 1991) Ford Sierra 1.6, 165,080 when I sold it on Saturday. In response to the above, it actually makes it worth a bit more being so tidy, although I didn't get the money I wanted because, a while after these photos (and the day it got its MoT), someone drove into it, and bent the front wing  
Here it is after a lengthy summer detail, many weeks of hand-polishing - clay, SRP, and then 4 layers of Jeff's Acrylic Jett Trigger, each coat applied after a weekly wash.


----------



## Shiny

I had a mental value of £600/£800 for my Accord. About a year ago after work as i walked to the car park i saw a note on my window, fearing the worse "sorry i've hit your car" it turned out to be a chap asking me to ring him as he wanted to buy my car. Turns out he had seen my car everyday in the car park and decided he wanted one and after 8 months of searching, couldn't find one he wanted as he had been using mine as a benchmark. Chuffed to bits with this, i asked him to make me an offer and he said £1500! This hit me for six, but the reality is i would have had trouble finding as reliable a car in as good condition for £1500 as i couldn't really put much more to a car due to other financial commitments. He then offered me £1700, but i still refused. Even with £130k on the clock at the time, being well kept nearly doubled the value (although i suppose the wheels, lowering, exhaust, leather etc made it more attractive as well).

Although the gearbox has just started chattering so i wish now that i had taken him up on his offer! lol!


----------



## nickvw

Heres my vw duo.....

Mk4 gt-tdi 1998 s-reg 174k on clock

Mk2 gti 16v 1989 g-reg 133k on clock


----------



## nick1275

work friend of mine recently bought an ex airport car, 02 plate 2.0 dti vectra 4 new tyres, fsh, bodywork wise a couple of stone chips on bonnet, 348k!
goes like new cant belive the condition compared to milage, only cost him 
400 quid


----------



## drive 'n' shine

mathyou78 said:


> Some great looking examples here. Thanks for sharing. I think the thing that stands out for me, after the finish of course :thumb: , is that people can actually sell a car with 150K+ on the clock. What sort of price do you get for mega-milers like these compared with say a 60K example?
> 
> I expect some of you get some funny looks when you try to Part Ex and they see the A1 condition and then check the numbers on the clock.


I think people put too much emphasis on low mileage TBH, i would prefer to buy a higher mileage car that has done many motorway miles, than some low mileage car that has been subjected to nothing more that trips to the shops, school run etc, which will wear a car out alot quicker


----------



## In a state

traffman said:


> Ah ! i remember that astra , i used to belong to the vauxhall performance car club, pag and migweb, i am sure there was an article on it in the vauxhall performance car club back in the late 90s?


Yeah, that was around 10 years ago 97/98. Glad you remembered it...means I must have done it right ;>

I think someone has it as a track car somewhere like Knockhill...but I do know it's off the road.


----------



## mattm

1990 BMW 318is - 101,000 miles.

I've owned it for just over 2 years. I'm only the 2nd owner!

Here is a recent pic mid wash:


----------



## Skel186

Here's my 91 mr2. 187500 miles and still going strong. Sorry but don't have any close ups. Its ok but not perfect. Washed and polished by hand regularly but having problems with the bonnet and nose cone fading.


----------



## willhouse

Astra 1996 (11 years old) - although only 80k millage-



















Astra 1994 (13 years old) - 86k millage




























Calibra 1995 (12 years old) - 86k millage


----------



## gti mad man

my two


----------



## dirk

all looking good guys


----------



## EddieB

Some sexy looking dubs on here... always had a soft spot for them!


----------



## waughie

My '93 astra, sold with just over 102k, paint was excellent, shame about the rot.

















Replaced with this which is now on 108k.
Has the usual couple of stone chips, and one parking scratch that i haven't had sprayed yet.


----------



## rec

i recognise that 106... :/


----------



## Leopold

Heres my Peugeot 306 after using Meguiars Stuff. I absolutely love the quality of the stuff, just take a look at the shine.


----------



## rec

good shout with the 206 GTi wheels :]


----------



## stomper250

Here's my mk2 16v, 126k on the clock and still going strong.

(Recently been detailed by fataudi80)




























And my previous mk3 16v, 115k


----------



## rockape

really enjoyed this thread:thumb:


----------



## 306chris

SierraGhia said:


> Heres my Peugeot 306 after using Meguiars Stuff. I absolutely love the quality of the stuff, just take a look at the shine.


If I had the spare cash I would deffo have those wheels on my 306.

This is one of the best threads on DW


----------



## 306dean

1999 306 hdi. Just ticked over onto 120k


----------



## Dan Clark

my 1998 93k mile 200SX














































Some swirls...


----------



## RenesisEvo

306chris said:


> If I had the spare cash I would deffo have those wheels on my 306.


About the only car they work on! They came from the 206, but they really don't suit the car IMO.


----------



## Ska

Along with my dads E class (shown earlier in thread), here's my Audi A8 1997 and 141k miles daily runner; detailing this is the only thing that officially prevents me from being labelled as obese  
Thanks for all the detailing know how you guys have shared, I've shaved off a couple of hours each week when cleaning this beast thanks & enjoy:thumb:


----------



## tompinney

Triumph GT6 mk3 belonging to my dad. Been around the clock at least once that we're aware of. Wearing a coat of ***** Concours.


----------



## justin j

92 j 4x4 97k


----------



## Leopold

very tasty if l must say!!!:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984

My 2000 Ford Fiesta Encore 1.8TDdi

Acquired from Initiale Security in 2002 with 121k miles on (in just over 1 1/2 years!) the service book is full of stamps every few months it must have lived on the road.

Currently @: 161k


----------



## VonDude

1997 Mondeo , done nearly 200k ! Lime primed (by hand) and wearing 2 coats of DJ Orange crush.


----------



## xjaynex

my 97....renault safrane....150k still going smoothly........... b4 i learnt how to do it properly lol


----------



## Pad

21 year old XR3i.. (only 68K miles though  )










18 year old 325i - 160K+ miles










17 year old 205CTi - 130K miles


----------



## stargazer

This is my BMW 325i Sport. Has just covered 236,000 on the same engine and gearbox.

Lovingly maintained by a select few and of course me


----------



## Pad

that gives me a semi...


----------



## Chris_4536

Who's is the 449 blue 'Valver?


----------



## PugIain

How bloody gorgeous is this?


----------



## Chris_4536

My '94 Naples Clio 16V, Only had it 6 weeks so haven't detailed it yet 

So much fun to drive! way better than the 1.4!!

























My mates Naples also visible there too 









Just ticked over 120K !


----------



## s-line

Corrado VR6 181k, oem paint


----------



## essex123

My Prelude VTEC 142K on it


----------



## GAZA62

My 93 Calibra sold last year with 89k on the clock


----------



## m500dpp

brilliant thread goes to show you dont have to have a supercar/4 x4 /exec car to enjoy motoring and detailing! And I bet all owners on here get more pleasure from their older cars than many who own the latest German mega expensive whatever.

anyway, my contribution, old but all low milage.....

Rover 200 vi VVC 43k miles 1998.....

















and a 94 MX5 at a heady 53k miles


















Both the wife's and alternate, Rover in winter, MX5 in summer!!!

my toys:

2000x cooper, massive 7000 miles:










and my hooligan Mini, about 70 k miles but complete rebuild, started like this:










but now looks like:










soon be back on the road.

keep em coming!!


----------



## Benny Boy

my old cav turbo 136k

pics taken in 2005




























my 121k crx vtec in 2005




























and my 86k fto in 2004



















91k calibra in 2006


----------



## chrisfoster1971

WOW Loving those Dubs especially th Corrado always wanted a VR6 but never had the dosh to get one.

All looking fantastic... including my second love a REAL Mini awesome


----------



## h9scw

93 Astra Gsi, 88k and shiny bits
















Engine bay....poor pic sorry


----------



## Murray

Ooohhh, i am a huge fan of the old skool!
Some lovely motors on here, like the beemers (the E33? 325...!) the MK1/2 golf will always be a big favourite of mine and the Cavs, If ever there was a car that just dissapeared its the Cavalier of that age!? Where did they all go!?

Here is my baby, been my daily driver for the last 3 years, just retired to "Weekend Warrior" due to mounting costs (petrol, some mechanics and tyres!) Due to meet my new G220 this weekend weather permitting before a local meet, then its off for storage at my mums house for a bit! WIll miss it!

THis is my 1992 Saab Classic 900 T16s, barely run in with 163,000 ish on the clock!


----------



## dubnut71

stargazer said:


> This is my BMW 325i Sport. Has just covered 236,000 on the same engine and gearbox.
> 
> Lovingly maintained by a select few and of course me


I have to say that is possibly the nicest car I have seen on here in a while. It really hits the mark for me mate and a fantastic example!!! There are not many things in life I wish I had, but I wish I had that!!!!!


----------



## Guest

my 92 78k xr4x4


----------



## Flaming Dragon

Just of few select clips from my H plated XR2i



















I have only chosen these to show the paintwork off in all its reflective glory

Not bad considering Jaffa introduced me to detailing no much more than a year ago. She needs definate correction for pre-detailing damage but shes not bad considering.


----------



## Dan Baily

My old 206 with 100,000 mles on the clock:


----------



## VZWPN

I used to know a guy who owned a 1973 Honda Civic which had 571,000kms (which is about 355,000 miles I think) on the clock. It was eventually written off my a learner driver.

It still had the original motor but reco gearbox. He said he never drove it hard and it only ever broke down 4 times in it's entire life! 2 occasions for the battery, once it over-heated and then when the gearbox gave way.


----------



## stargazer

Thanks for nice comments guys.

A great collection of cars on here. Lots of time and effort well spent. Well done to all of you.


----------



## h9scw

Just looked through from start to finish...again! Lots of well maintained older cars, just goes to show were all mental!

My favourite is definately the Lachs Silver? 325i Sport.....car of the thread so far:thumb:


----------



## stargazer

h9scw said:


> Just looked through from start to finish...again! Lots of well maintained older cars, just goes to show were all mental!
> 
> My favourite is definately the Lachs Silver? 325i Sport.....car of the thread so far:thumb:


Thanks! Certainly getting lots of attention at the moment


----------



## Bigpikle

can only do really old....1969 and ??? on miles but A LOT...Ok it has obviously had quite a bit of work done over the years :lol:


----------



## Daemon

1990 CRX SiR - about 100,000 miles!


----------



## vaughn1

wow!!! stargazer that is awesome!!


----------



## burtross

stargazer said:


> This is my BMW 325i Sport. Has just covered 236,000 on the same engine and gearbox.
> 
> Lovingly maintained by a select few and of course me


 me that is clean, that was 236k not 23.6k right?!

Possibly my all time favourite car, excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Pad

Stargazer, I take it you are on the zone?


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE

Had this for a few days now '94 128k not yet detailed


----------



## stargazer

burtross said:


> me that is clean, that was 236k not 23.6k right?!
> 
> Possibly my all time favourite car, excellent work :thumb:


Many thanks for the compliment. I'll pass it onto the car 

As for the milage it was 236,000. Quite funny really as last Saturday I caught someone out with exactly the same question. When asked about the milage he said the same thing as you. When I told him add another 200,000 on top his face went white-no joke.


----------



## stargazer

Pad said:


> Stargazer, I take it you are on the zone?


Yes, I don't get on there as much as I would like to though.


----------



## DubbedUP

Audi S2, one of the best cars I have ever owned, 290 bhp and 4wd 140k miles and drives like it has 40k on the clock.


----------



## stargazer

Dubbedup said:


> Audi S2, one of the best cars I have ever owned, 290 bhp and 4wd 140k miles and drives like it has 40k on the clock.


Very nice indeed. :thumb:


----------



## evilnickwong

stargazer: That 325 is lovely mate. 

Here's my 1991 318i. 150+k miles on it and I'm something like the 6th or 7th owner lol. However, previous owner was my mechanic, so it's in good nick. I had it repainted recently though.


----------



## stargazer

evilnickwong said:


> stargazer: That 325 is lovely mate.
> 
> Here's my 1991 318i. 150+k miles on it and I'm something like the 6th or 7th owner lol. However, previous owner was my mechanic, so it's in good nick. I had it repainted recently though.


Thank you. There's just something about the shape of the E30 which I think is unique. Loverly car by the way  the wheels look like a similar to the M5 'throwing stars'


----------



## chrisfoster1971

Stargazer that Audi is awesome, Mate used to have a RS6 absolutely fantastic. Went to Monaco in it and loads of people were taking a good look we thought it was the Ferrari etc but it wasn't, very impressed.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood

*Now this is a thread I can sink my teeth into!*

Lets start out with my old '55......she has rolled over twice so she has over 200 thousand.....



















Out in my back pasture I have several from the early 1900's......way beyond detailing at this point but will eventually restore



















here is an old GMC milk truck










An old ambulance almost done

no odometer so who knows.....










inside looking forward










My old Ford










Old gal still runs.....










Did put on new fan belt...... (leather)










There you go guys.......hope you enjoyed some of the old iron we have layin around. I know I do....

Cya!:tumbleweed: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stargazer

chrisfoster1971 said:


> Stargazer that Audi is awesome, Mate used to have a RS6 absolutely fantastic. Went to Monaco in it and loads of people were taking a good look we thought it was the Ferrari etc but it wasn't, very impressed.


Chris. The Audi isn't mine i'm afraid. It belongs to the chap above me. Great looking car though have to say.


----------



## bobbyraven

Top post. Some lovely cars. Love the old Beemers and VW's.

The silver tourer and that S2 are awesome.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Lion

Some great cars on here, makes it worth detailing something thats got battlescars & history, probably why i wouldnt buy anything more than 10 years old lol.

Right a few of mine that i have pics on this pc (sorry if it takes up a page). Some of them were before i discovered detailing, infact the clio was done with £6 worth of products off ebay heh as i was unemployed at the time, proof that it can be done on a budget.

Corsa - 1995, but only 70k








96 Omega - 140K
















92 rover 214 - 120k
















205 - cant remember year, 92/94 i think - 90k

















Corsa - 100k

























Golf - 120k

















Clio 110k

























Fessie - over 180k heh first car, but i couldnt insure it, ran sweet as anything though

















Wish id kept some of them tbh


----------



## Coxy914

Old Cars! My cup of tea!!

My 1972 Audi 100GL


















My 1982 Audi 80 CD 5S (best in show ADI 2007)









My old Audi Coupe 









The wifes RS2 (if you call 13 years old and old car??????)









My mates '64 Bug, just detailed today!









My 1984 E24 B9 Alpina!









and my '65 Mustang!









that'll do for now!!


----------



## mattm

I'm very envious of you collection Coxy! :thumb: They're all cracking cars.


----------



## Coxy914

mattm said:


> I'm very envious of you collection Coxy! :thumb: They're all cracking cars.


some ain't that good!

This ones gonna take more than a session with the pc!


----------



## mattm

I know what you mean mate! The underside of our bug looks like when they discovered titanic after all those years!

That looks cool though! Where do you find all these classic Audis from?


----------



## KnightUnit

Here is my Old Alfa 155 2.0, at the time of the photos it had 114k on the clock.

Life ended when a rock on the road hit the sump and cracked it. (3 years ago)

It should have had the black speed lines! but before I got the car, 2 days before someone came along and bought them of the owner, s*d.














































And here is me using T-cut I believe about 4 years ago lol. To try and restore the alfa red.


----------



## mattm

We've all been there with the T-Cut!

I remember doing a relative's Cinquecento Sporting many years ago with it. Took bl**dy ages, but looked a damn site better after it!

If I'd only known about a PC back then...


----------



## d6dph

stargazer said:


>


Simply stunning Gino. One thing would make it better.........Paint it dolphin grey 

One of the finest original E30's about. A real gem. :argie:


----------



## thebadun

Great thread, some fantastic looking cars on here!

Right, here's my contribution. First up is my old car, 1993 BMW 318i, on original engine, clutch and gearbox and paint. Was previously my dads work car, and used to get washed once a year or so? When I traded it in it had 209k on the clock, still ran fantastic. As far as values go, well I got £150 for it trade-in!



















That was just after a shampoo and quik detail.

Next there's my 1991 VW Golf GTI 8v. This was the daily driver prior to the BMW, but it's been in storage since. Has 155k on the clock. Photo's just after I found detailing world to ones over last summer.














































Right, finally as a bonus, my 1984 Mercedes 200T Auto, which had a mere 142k on the clock. Took this on a surfing trip a few years ago. Outstanding car, shame the rust got to it. Ended up selling it sadly as it was in storage and wanted the space for the Golf. Again, pre-finding this site, but was using SRP back in those days.










Sorry for the long post, got a bit excited!


----------



## MK1Campaign

s-line said:


> Corrado VR6 181k, oem paint


Lookin mint Zak. Didnt realise it had done that many miles. Fair play.


----------



## karburn

1987 560SL - Just over 98,000. I'm the 3rd owner - just acquired May 2007.




































The previous owner had just put on a new soft top - good luck for me!!


----------



## Coxy914

mattm said:


> That looks cool though! Where do you find all these classic Audis from?


They find me!

Purchased this the other day as well!



















and a line up for a foto shoot and an article for a magazine taken last Sunday!



















It's a bad bad bad habit!


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

You didnt clip the bonnet down on the green one 

Lovely selection of Audis there!!


----------



## slyolddog

My 1996 97K battle bus e34 touring. 
Big area to polish I'll tell thee.








Sorry tyres not detailed.


----------



## jatinder

One of my first cars 133K pre detailing world, using mostly Autogylm










My seat Ibiza Cupra sport 105k also pre detailing world, using mostly Autogylm










My Polo 77K Found detailing world










My integra which I pick up next week 41K


----------



## stargazer

d6dph said:


> Simply stunning Gino. One thing would make it better.........Paint it dolphin grey
> 
> One of the finest original E30's about. A real gem. :argie:


Thanks Dave:thumb:


----------



## stargazer

Coxy914 - I have to say what a superb collection of Audis' The 1972 Audi 100GL is my favourite. The RS2 is simply gorgeous. Well done fella.


----------



## S3Steve

Wow two of the best old school Audi Avants ive seen in a while, makes me want on old school Avant S/RS.

Also cant believe how well the new style RS4 wheels suit the S2.:thumb:


----------



## zakh

Thought i'd throw in my car...
She has 114,000 miles on her...
Just came back from Germany in her...Loving every minute!


----------



## Jochen

Here's my ride: '97 Saab 9000 Anniversary. It has a 2.0t engine with Hirsch software so it delivers 205bhp instead of the standard 150 :thumb: 
It has 252.000km or 156.500miles on the clock and hope I may enjoy this car for lots more!



















Car is in pretty good condition. Only the front wing is resprayed recently but the color doesn't match the rest . Think I'm gonna have it resprayed again soon...


----------



## Barchettaman

That 190 is a thing of beauty. What a mean machine


----------



## zakh

Thanks...It is truly one of a kind!


----------



## stargazer

Zakh

Beautiful Mercedes you have there. Would love to have one of these. Very nice indeed.


----------



## zakh

Thanks Stargazer


----------



## isub

Slangwerks said:


> This thread was pretty much made for me since I've never owned anything newer than a 1991 model!
> 
> 91' GTI with 180k on the clock and original paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1990 Golf G60 edition One with 109,000km on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then onto an '89 GTI with 175,000 on her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the current one: 91 GTI with only 108k!


Slangwerks, you've had some awsome mk2's there!! Such nice cars.....everyone should have one.


----------



## tamson

ASH 54 said:


> oh yeah forgot my mk2, 89 16v 175000 miles (pic from 2005)


:thumb: thats a seriously nice car,like that alot:thumb:


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

My 328i sport.


----------



## Jules

My old E34 525i SE Auto. 14 years old, 80K on the clock when I sold her. Worst days work I ever did.....


----------



## petenaud

some great cars on here, really enjoyed this thread.


----------



## stargazer

328i-sport-ross

Liking the 328. Very much underated IMO
Great colour too.


----------



## stargazer

Jules

Very nice 525i:thumb:


----------



## rapidseven

2001 131k Honda Accord Type - R ( taken last year, car looks waaay better now )


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

Cheers stargazer,
I love it mate,Not had a bad word to say about the 328i sport coming from a 320i.
Shows alot of modern day cars up on the road too.


----------



## Matt D

A couple of my oldies...

First my old 1989 205 CTi which I sold last year with 134,000 on the clock









Next is my 1988 RS Turbo, 20 years old but only 27,000 miles  (currently undergoing a underbody restoration)


----------



## Baker21

My daily........Skoda Superb TDI PD 130 OEM+ currently on 140k:


















































































Apologies for all the pics......:tumbleweed:


----------



## Smudge

that skoda is MINT!!!! Love that


----------



## Baker21

Smudge said:


> that skoda is MINT!!!! Love that


Thanks mate...........just had my wheels mirror polished and getting them back on the car this week so should look even better............:thumb:


----------



## dcl5ah

Well ive just sold mt L200 which I had from new and it had just turned 98k and still looked new.










Also recently sold my BGT after 10 years and that had 149k on it










My Corolla GTI Had 69k on it when I sold it and it was 9 year old then.










And as for my Morris well thats had been to the moon and back and got lost on the way.










With having a few cars the mileage gets split up and I dont really have high mile cars anymore,


----------



## nickvw

My MK2 gti 16v 18 years old 135k on the clock...


















The mrs's MK4 GT-TDI 10 years old 180k on the clock...


----------



## TwinSport

CHRIS172CUP said:


> 98k miles. But wouldn't really says it's old.


Sadly I didn't know that before  . I've seen your car at the Ring mate!!


----------



## S3Steve

Baker21 said:


> My daily........Skoda Superb TDI PD 130 OEM+ currently on 140k:


WOW thats one of the best looking Skoda's ive ever seen.:thumb:


----------



## Baker21

S3Steve said:


> WOW thats one of the best looking Skoda's ive ever seen.:thumb:


Thank you very much for you comment................not bad for 140k on the clock...........:lol:


----------



## Jonsen

My 51 Plate Mondeo @ 189,000 miles and counting :lol:










Wonder who'll spot the "deliberate" mistake with the polish removal step :wall:


----------



## lando77

*I love your E30!*



evilnickwong said:


> stargazer: That 325 is lovely mate.
> 
> Here's my 1991 318i. 150+k miles on it and I'm something like the 6th or 7th owner lol. However, previous owner was my mechanic, so it's in good nick. I had it repainted recently though.


Sweet looking ride, thank you for sharing


----------



## The Cueball

My old E34.... 1995 and just coming up for 120k when I sold it..... 














































Sold it for £1500........ :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## VIPER

Looks lovely that :thumb:

Was that a rare colour for an E34, as I can't think that I've seen one in that shade before?


----------



## The Cueball

Pit Viper said:


> Looks lovely that :thumb:
> 
> Was that a rare colour for an E34, as I can't think that I've seen one in that shade before?


It was called Calypso red.....

I haven't seen it on many cars...except the one a few streets away from me!!! :lol:

That was a 520 though, and mine was a 540...so it was better 

I wish I had never got rid of it now....


----------



## Naddy37

The Cueball said:


> I wish I had never got rid of it now....


I can see why, looks stunning in that colour.


----------



## dps1973

My 323i coupe 112k just sold it for £750 gutted now :wall:


----------



## marky76

nt posted a pic of my car on here as yet but here she is a 1998 volvo c70 t5gt , picture locally as the suns going down

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa145/marky76t5gt/DSC00253.jpg


----------



## Lasse

dps1973 said:


> My 323i coupe 112k just sold it for £750 gutted now :wall:
> 
> View attachment 7320


Lovely car! A bargain for 750£. I sold my '97 323i for 3900€ less than a year ago. Although now I wish I had never sold it.


----------



## Fox530

How about mine - 165k miles:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Wow! I'd never buy a car with over 40k on it, this is eye opening


----------



## GeeBee

coming upto 139,000 on the clock, and still running o.k, it's my daily driver so does have a few marks on the bodywork ....


----------



## dazzerjp

GeeBee said:


> coming upto 139,000 on the clock, and still running o.k, it's my daily driver so does have a few marks on the bodywork ....


lovely looking car.


----------



## Christian6984

Mother-Goose said:


> Wow! I'd never buy a car with over 40k on it, this is eye opening


how come, my first car was 1-2years old turbo diesel fiesta and done 121k full ford service history, it was nothing but reliable. The only high milage cars id avoid would be small petrol engines, diesels and large petrols seem to go on and on.

As For modern Diesels, i know someone who had a Renault Kangoo DCI (about 35k on the clock) and the cambelt snapped and not even renault could fix it, they gave him a same age peugeot partner that was in stock.


----------



## chunkytfg

I would have been able to post in this thread but i got rid of my 51 plate 186k volvo V40 shortly before discovering the dark side. I have pics and to be fair from a distance it doesnt look bad but up close it was shocking!

see from a distance not bad










Look at the bottom offside corner and notice the huge collection of stone chips. There was barely any paint left!!!


----------



## patton

Man some of these cars look like new...


----------



## adamf

dps1973 said:


> My 323i coupe 112k just sold it for £750 gutted now :wall:
> 
> View attachment 7320


a lot of car for the money!


----------



## declanswan

ASH 54 said:


> my old 325i 1990 had 160k on the clock, only new paint was on the bumpers.


:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## VIPER

Mother-Goose said:


> Wow! I'd never buy a car with over 40k on it, this is eye opening


Really? That's nothing these days, and generally considered 'low mileage' I think. After all it's only 3/4 years of average mileage motoring and so the car in question could only just have come up for its first MOT.

Personally I'd draw a line in the sand at about 70/80k unless the car in question was exceptional/rare/unique in some other way.


----------



## denzilpc

my 98 rangie coming up to 150,000 owned her now for 3 yrs


----------



## dubnut71

Fox530 said:


> How about mine - 165k miles:


Gorgeous 5 series mate, I must have been hanging round with Bryan from Drive N Shine too much, I am finding 5-series' more attractive by the day!!!!


----------



## Jim W

1980 Reliant Scimitar wearing DoDo Juice SN and Zaino Z8:


----------



## Russ and his BM

Fox530 said:


> How about mine - 165k miles:


Incredible!


----------



## catgroom

*.*

OK guys,youve probably seen the Orange (Pearl Inca) Audi Coupe on here in another post.
Mines from the Lifestyle Range of 1995 Audi Colours too,its Lime Pastel (Audi Germany called it Vanillegelb).

Relevance is,shes just about to turn 182000 miles on way to the Midlands Breakfast Club meet in the morning(PLUG!).She still scrubs up well.I use the ***** Auto Wash,Megs Carnauba Polish and the odd coat of ***** Cleaner Wax.Plastics get AG Bumper Care.Engine gets my wrists,arms,fingers and occasionally shoulders cut,no pressure washing-all APC then done by cloth in hand!
More pics soon..just so I can get that colour to really make you all bring up your Sunday Lunch!



















Steve:wave::thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

This is my current trusty steed, 2002 Volvo V40 with 174k










Was in a terrible mess when I got Victor, but he has responded well to some detailing and looks really good.:buffer:




























This was just after claying. 









Still averages over 48mpg. 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Coxy914

catgroom said:


> OK guys,youve probably seen the Orange (Pearl Inca) Audi Coupe on here in another post.
> Mines from the Lifestyle Range of 1995 Audi Colours too,its Lime Pastel (Audi Germany called it Vanillegelb).
> 
> Relevance is,shes just about to turn 182000 miles on way to the Midlands Breakfast Club meet in the morning(PLUG!).She still scrubs up well.I use the ***** Auto Wash,Megs Carnauba Polish and the odd coat of ***** Cleaner Wax.Plastics get AG Bumper Care.Engine gets my wrists,arms,fingers and occasionally shoulders cut,no pressure washing-all APC then done by cloth in hand!
> More pics soon..just so I can get that colour to really make you all bring up your Sunday Lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve:wave::thumb:


Groomus me old mucka! Hope your hungry cos there's enough food to sink a ship tomorrow!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I quite like the colour of the Audi.


----------



## tmagnet

I'll have to get some pics of the girlfriends 1966 Morris Minor.
I have no idea of milage but i expect it's going to be quite high seeing as it is 43years old, the paintwork is very oxidised. I wouldn't have a clue what to do with oxidised paint + I don't have a machine polisher. 
It will get resprayed in Trafalgar Blue at some stage(when it gets some new panels fitted and some tarting up done)
It's very good underneath the bodywork though! Honest


----------



## Exotica

1992


----------



## m00k

some fookin lovely examples of cars and some blindin examples of good work on the exteriors/interiors!!

this was a 98 passat i bought for £500 wi 255k on it i had it a year but this is how i got it










it was really badly kept and i dont have a machine polisher so it was rustic methods of t cut and then diff polishes and waxes to try and revive some sorta shine from the paint... didnt turn out too bad and sold it wi 268k i think it was for £850 lol, then some bugger clocked it back to 80k and had it advertised for 3k... cheek of it




























95 corsa think it had 90ish k pics about 2005










and later the same day, again no machine polisher yet  just by hand










93 astra Gsi, pics taken about 2004










98 calibra SE8


----------



## m00k

they're previous motors that i had that were old/high miles and cleaned up well i love oldish vauxhalls and currently have a calibra and cavalier turbo...

again havent got a machine polisher... yet but birthday next week and i've dropped enuff hints so i think i'm gettin hold of a g220 and i'm excited...

firstly the cav turbo, 1993, 91k on it... these pics were original paint....





































over the last few years i had it resprayed and rebuilt but havent had a chance as yet to get it cleaned up properly yet and get any good pics of it complete or in a nice location... but these are a few that i have




























hadnt been lowered at rear at this point 























































and as much as my cav is my absolute toy and i love it, i bought this calibra last year with the intention of it being my daily driver, but its in too good a condition for that imo and only had 22k at that point, so its being stored with a view to gettin it to concours perhaps at some stage

1995 calibra turbo, now about to touch on 25k i think... completely original car in every way, only mods were headlamp protectors an alarm and sony cd head unit, but gettin an original unit for it hopefully






















































































































only pic i have of both together










really can't wait to get hold of my g220 and get some practise so i can get stuck into the calibra and the cav and remove some of the defects hopefully!!!


----------



## Evo II

Many of you already has seen this car. Anyway I post it. 
Old: 1991, but low milleage, 24.500 kilometers (13.000 m.).
Enjoy.


----------



## Evo II

More pics. 
I am using Werkstat products and *****. Specially Vintage wax.
I try not to polish it.


----------



## Symbol

My old car ( 1993 Renault 9 200.000 km )


----------



## RacX

m00k, you have the cleanest Vauxhall's i have ever seen in my life ! :O


----------



## m00k

cheers man!! had a few others aswell but didnt wanna go picture crazy lol


----------



## pimpslap

Get more of the Astra GSi Pics up Mook :thumb:


----------



## mr_scorpio

Some pics of my old 1993 Ford Scorpio 2,0 GLX 240000km on the clock
only Handpolished

















and one pic of my old 1996 Ford Mondeo 236000km on the clock
machine polished with Autoglym Paint renovator and autoglym supreme polish


----------



## "SkY"

this is mine 93 jeep grand cherokee limited , now 179.000 miles



and this is my one of my best friends car,74 camaro 69.000 miles


----------



## parish

marky76 said:


> nt posted a pic of my car on here as yet but here she is a 1998 volvo c70 t5gt , picture locally as the suns going down
> 
> http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa145/marky76t5gt/DSC00253.jpg


Thought that looked familiar - just been to look through my photos and sur enough, Swedish Day (last year and this) :thumb:

I remember when I first saw it last year thinking 'Ooh, I like that' - and this from a Saab driver, so praise indeed 



Mother-Goose said:


> Wow! I'd never buy a car with over 40k on it, this is eye opening


Why ever not?  100k is nothing for modern cars, except small, basic models.



Mirror Finish said:


>


Wow! what a stunning shot :thumb:


----------



## parish

Here's mine, '02 9-3 with a mere 122k - although it'll be around 125k in a couple of weeks :driver:


----------



## dps1973

parish said:


> Thought that looked familiar - just been to look through my photos and sur enough, Swedish Day (last year and this) :thumb:
> 
> I remember when I first saw it last year thinking 'Ooh, I like that' - and this from a Saab driver, so praise indeed
> 
> Why ever not?  100k is nothing for modern cars, except small, basic models.
> 
> Wow! what a stunning shot :thumb:


That volvo is very nice indeed this is mine not as good as yours imo but here it is


----------



## m00k

pimpslap said:


> Get more of the Astra GSi Pics up Mook :thumb:


Well... you did ask


----------



## NeilG40

Here's my 130k Passat


----------



## MaDMaXX

~90k miles, 1990 Prelude.


----------



## G style

Heres my baby 1995 omega 3.0L v6.



























and with the old rims on....


----------



## newannaive

NHB CTR - 100k miles.


----------



## RacX

My '98 B5 1.9TDi Sport.


















Clocked 199.000 this morning


----------



## M88RCC

My 94 GT4


----------



## lockley

*my impreza type ra import 1993*

heres mine
Impreza Type RA 1993 (K) 16 years old approx 80k (miles)

Warning very picture heavy:buffer::thumb:


























































































































































































thanks for lookin nathan

http://www.imprezatypera.com


----------



## -Kev-

that exhaust is pretty low nathan, do you get problems with speed bumps etc?


----------



## Exotica

1992 E36

Just sailed through it's MOT today too


----------



## gestev

WOW! that's a really nice deep shine there!


----------



## dazzlers82

1996 impreza wrx import approx 90k km


































































engine bay being sorted next just awaiting some more spec r parts to arrive


----------



## dest

My S2 has done 178k


----------



## eurodub

*Bmw.*

My old E30 with just over 100k.


----------



## powelly

My E30, 172,000 miles. This was taken just after I had finished machine polishing it, it was just wearing a coat of Zaino Z-AIO, it got 3 layers of Z2 the following day.

























It's lowered now and sports a Jetex exhaust system. I hope to get the dent man round soon to sort a few areas on the body, and I need to replace the cracked dash and the drivers seat need trimming. Not bad for a 20 year old car really.


----------



## cheffi

93 e30 327i touring (born as a 316i)
about 186800 mls (300700 km)










(sorry rims not cleaned but a good picture of it )
(btw: that's dodo rainforest rub )


----------



## aquafocus

My Mondeo ST220
8 years old (if you can call it old) and 100,000 miles on the clock!

















Pic of reflection in the door








Front wheel









Next year we get a front bumper and bonnet respray.


----------



## lockley

fiestadetailer said:


> that exhaust is pretty low nathan, do you get problems with speed bumps etc?


not to bad to be honest:lol:

going to try and fit it a bit higher when i remove the center resonator box:thumb:

http://www.imprezatypera.com for everything impreza great videos and albums ,specs,history and tuning

regards nathan


----------



## louimichel

My 1995 Renault Laguna Baccara 188 000 km
pics on the phone


----------



## maxtherotti

here is my disco 300 tdi
jan 98 with 102k on it now
needs a full paint correction and a few bits touched in but for a work horse she scrubs up ok


edit: sorry for poor pics taken on my phone lol



rob


----------



## MaDMaXX

Does a low mileage ten year old car classify as high mileage/old?


----------



## louimichel

MaDMaXX said:


> Does a low mileage ten year old car classify as high mileage/old?


Who are you talking about???

My car is nearly 15 years old!! and 188 000 km !
Is it not enough?


----------



## dps1973

Here is the mrs's 318is not high mileage but 13 yrs old


----------



## MaDMaXX

I was referring to the disco, which matches my description, whereas your car does not.


----------



## louimichel

ok let it fall


----------



## SeanC

Here is my 1989 Honda CRX with 116k on the clock. Has some rust starting on the rear arches, and a huge scratch from some jealous idiot on the bonnet, but I'll get that sorted. On it's original paint too. Only half decent picture I have right now, will try getting some new shots tomorrow once I've gave it a going over (should it stay dry!)


----------



## Dan Clark

My 1995 BMW with 108k miles.


----------



## dps1973

Very nice Dan :thumb:


----------



## Omnic

Hello! Here's my 1998 160k mileage Volvo.









Notice those detailingworld stickers at the side rear window


----------



## The Bear

louimichel said:


> Who are you talking about???
> 
> My car is nearly 15 years old!! and 188 000 km !
> Is it not enough?


Bravo t'es autant un tocard ici que sur CA :thumb:


----------



## Rizzo

My 135,000 miles Mk1 Golf


----------



## Knight Rider

Rizzo said:


> My 135,000 miles Mk1 Golf


Bit of a looker!

:thumb:


----------



## Knight Rider

Can't believe i've only just seen this thread 

I have my pride and joy, 1996 BMW 5 series in Alpine White which I will add when next sorted by me, also a 1993 pink/red corsa that i'm doing by hand at the moment, plus a 1980 XR3 that has not really seen sunlight for 13 years which has a rubber stamp on the drive.

All 3 fit the category (apart from milage on the latter 2) Makes me worry! :lol:

Cheers


----------



## vince

My 1995 Xantia 126K on the clock and family hack.


----------



## Dan Baily

My 1991 H reg Toyota MR2 restoration project, on 180,000kms:



















Needs a lot of tlc :detailer:


----------



## NornIron

22 years old with 152,000 miles


----------



## maxtherotti

MaDMaXX said:


> Does a low mileage ten year old car classify as high mileage/old?


its nearly 12 years old (as of 1st jan) and being a used off roader there harder miles (have you seen some of the mud nowadays!!!might as well wash it with a brillo pad lol)
as stated on page 1 of this thread its open to cars of 10+ years OR 120k miles
sorry if you dont agree tho

rob


----------



## Ollie_Escort

230k Volvo estate after 2 days detailing....


----------



## m33porsche

NornIron said:


> 22 years old with 152,000 miles


That is quite stunning - original paint job??


----------



## Leemack

ASH 54 said:


> my old 325i 1990 had 160k on the clock, only new paint was on the bumpers.


Looks like the one on Wheeler dealers yesterday 

Very nice car

My "m" plated jag xjs has 159,000 and doesnt miss a beat engine wise


----------



## MaDMaXX

maxtherotti said:


> its nearly 12 years old (as of 1st jan) and being a used off roader there harder miles (have you seen some of the mud nowadays!!!might as well wash it with a brillo pad lol)
> as stated on page 1 of this thread its open to cars of 10+ years OR 120k miles
> sorry if you dont agree tho
> 
> rob


When the comment was made, it was 10 years old, and at 102k that's "low mileage" Average mileage for cars is 12k a year, just saying


----------



## Modmedia

Only just seen this thread.. read through every page it took me ages lol. Was worth it though.


----------



## vaughanmc

My 1.2i Nova - Has just less than 76k on the clock, 1993 model; One of the last:
































Vaughan!


----------



## L.J.

365000 miles. been mine since new. imported it with me from California to the Netherlands. needs a respray as the California sun has had a nice effect on the roof.


----------



## stuupnorth

*golf*

My old golf 2001 with 125k


----------



## L.J.

that golf is lovely! nice touch with the 25th anniversary rear skirt too


----------



## Beeste

1987 Toyota MK1 T-Bar. 122K


----------



## NornIron

m33porsche said:


> That is quite stunning - original paint job??


As far as I'm aware... this is what it was like when I bought it :buffer:


----------



## MerlinGTI

Nearly 22 years old and 90k miles, sadly un-garaged :


----------



## josh_gti

my last gti which had 130k on it


----------



## Alex_225

Highest mileage motor I've had is my 1995 Renault 5 1.4. Loved this car, bargain price and a really great example.


----------



## cortinajim

43 years old and 145,000 miles


----------



## astra20t

*cav 4x4*


















my cav 4x4 with 130k on the clock


----------



## astra20t

*vectra gsi*










and this vectra gsi had 125k on the clock


----------



## Driftland Liaison

*My old evo V with 118k on the clock when i sold it*


----------



## Idlewillkill

1986 VW Scirocco, 150k


----------



## thethinamerican

My friends 1997 Nissan Maxima GLE. Bet a lot of you have never seen one of these before.

210,000 miles, ungaraged





































And here's my car, a 2000 Pontiac Grand Prix GT Coupe. Ungaraged, 105,000 miles:


----------



## lando77

*1991 BMW 316i E30*

I owned, restored and sold this car in 2009, my best project yet.


----------



## stedman

126K

Feels pretty bulletproof still. Only a few wear and tear items going from where it was stored for 2 years doing sweet naff all!


----------



## [email protected]

My 2002 Passat with 101k on it, still drives like a brand new car, no squeaks, rattles, nothing.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad




----------



## louimichel

Liverpool-Lad said:


>


Nice car old school :thumb:
What is it?


----------



## Alex-Clio

^ Ford Capri mate


----------



## louimichel

cool car:thumb:


----------



## Rasher

love that Capri


----------



## Adam D

Love the Capri!

That is very tidy 

My current car is just over 8 years old and only done 75k. I think that it will be the 10 years old threshold it hits first to join this thread rather than the 120k miles.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Here's my 'run-around', 15 years old and coming up on 167k miles:


----------



## Adam D

Yummy, very good looking old school BMW mate!

The paintwork looks great, how have you treated it?

I only ask because I have a 51 plate E39 and I am going to embark on some serious paint correction after Santa arrives


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Adam D said:


> Yummy, very good looking old school BMW mate!
> 
> The paintwork looks great, how have you treated it?
> 
> I only ask because I have a 51 plate E39 and I am going to embark on some serious paint correction after Santa arrives


Thanks for the nice comments 

Paint got:

Clayed with BH Autoclay, water as lube
Hand polished using AS Evo [that was before I bought my G220]
Coat of CG Red Moose Glaze
Coat of Colli 476

I've got an e39 528 in Orient Blue Metallic + all the toys, too did 1800 miles between last MOTs........:car:


----------



## Rikimaru

My '99 Impreza STi RA with 90k miles (145,000 km) on her. Not massive mileage I know, but it is my daily driver and the only problem I have had is a failed fuel pump, and she gets driven as was intended.


----------



## Dan Clark

stedman said:


> 126K
> 
> Feels pretty bulletproof still. Only a few wear and tear items going from where it was stored for 2 years doing sweet naff all!


Looks fantastic!!


----------



## MK1Campaign

A bit OT but i was working on a 12 month old Merc E320 CDI which had covered 100,000 miles!


----------



## TwinSport

20 years old, 270.000 kilometres.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Now that's nice


----------



## volvo244lad

Heres mine - 1980 Volvo 244DL, yeah - 30 years old  OKay so its only done 90,000 miles, but still - its older than most so that makes up for it 

Never seen a machine polisher - this is all by hand. Paint was in good condition when i got it, but only because it was regularly washed - never seen any high quality polish/wax and only ever got the bucket/sponge/washing up liquid treatment before I got it...

Now it gets SRP and CG hardcore XXX paste wax. Most other stuff is megs














































(Yes that an L plate - im 17 )


















(ignore the crappy speaker installation - work in progress )




































And this says it does get hammered...


















Hope you like it 

Steve


----------



## Coxy914

Loving the Volvo fella! Much kudos to you!:thumb:


----------



## alexf

OMG that volvo is awesome! 

looks so clean too. What a great first car to have. Does it go to any shows? 

Very very nice. Old cars rock lol :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark

BMW 530i V8 - 122k miles and counting


----------



## robsonavant

has 144k on clock this was just after a clean a while ago have since fitted facelift headlights and some coilovers


----------



## Peter B

*My Coupe..*

My 2,3E coupe from 10month 1991.. Been running 105.000km.. love it..


----------



## volvo244lad

Coxy914 said:


> Loving the Volvo fella! Much kudos to you!:thumb:


Thanks very much  It doesnt look like that much effort, but its taken me seven years to get it as good as it is now. It was good condition to start with, but by no means a show car.



alexf said:


> OMG that volvo is awesome!
> 
> looks so clean too. What a great first car to have. Does it go to any shows?
> 
> Very very nice. Old cars rock lol :thumb:


hehe thannks 

Yeah i like to keep it clean (hence being a member on here :thumb

Its the best first car ever, mates take the **** but I just say I can go sideways and none of them cant 

And yeah it goes to some local car shows and volvo OC shows.

Steve


----------



## Adam D

Peter B said:


> My 2,3E coupe from 10month 1991.. Been running 105.000km.. love it..


Lovely car mate.

I really like the shape of that period Audi coupe, very, very good looking indeed.

One of Dad's work colleagues had one and I remember driving around in Germany in it and it was pretty quick as well


----------



## Coxy914

Peter B said:


> My 2,3E coupe from 10month 1991.. Been running 105.000km.. love it..
> 
> View attachment 11099
> 
> 
> View attachment 11100
> 
> 
> View attachment 11101


stunning car fella! You got the 10v or 20v lump under that bonnet?


----------



## Serious




----------



## Peter B

Adam D-- Thanks, actually its imported from germany in 2005, many of the coupe's in denmark is imported, because the price in 1991 for a Audi coupe was 58000-60000 punds calculated from danish kroners t punds..

Coxy914-- Thanks.. Its only a 10 valved.. As I remember the 20v ( 7A engine ) was only to find in the B3 model.. My is a B4..


----------



## Damien89

My old Ford Transit Mk1 which i use for work everyday. (35 years old)
800,000+ miles and still going strong.



















The best engines in the world, period. (Ford Di)


----------



## volvo244lad

Wow that is amazing to say the amount of miles its done!


----------



## Coxy914

Peter B said:


> Coxy914-- Thanks.. Its only a 10 valved.. As I remember the 20v ( 7A engine ) was only to find in the B3 model.. My is a B4..


In the UK, we never got the B4 with a 5 pot engine apart from the S2.


----------



## Peter B

Coxy914 said:


> In the UK, we never got the B4 with a 5 pot engine apart from the S2.


Think we got the 5cyl. ( NG ) up to 1993 and then replaced by 2,6 and 2,8 v6 engines.

What polish do you use on your audi's..?


----------



## Coxy914

Peter B said:


> Think we got the 5cyl. ( NG ) up to 1993 and then replaced by 2,6 and 2,8 v6 engines.
> 
> What polish do you use on your audi's..?


The B4 in the UK came with 2.0 8v or 16v and either 2.6 or 2.8 V6 and of course the 2226cc ABY lump in the S2.

Either Menzerna PO85 RD3.02 or of late I've been mainly using 3M Fast Cut plus.
Works well with the hard paints which can be hard work.


----------



## Peter B

Coxy914 said:


> The B4 in the UK came with 2.0 8v or 16v and either 2.6 or 2.8 V6 and of course the 2226cc ABY lump in the S2.
> 
> Either Menzerna PO85 RD3.02 or of late I've been mainly using 3M Fast Cut plus.
> Works well with the hard paints which can be hard work.


Think Ill try the menz PO85 RD3.02.


----------



## Coxy914

Peter B said:


> Think Ill try the menz PO85 RD3.02.


if you like yer old Audi's feel free to drop in to 
www.classic-audi.co.uk :thumb:


----------



## kennym999

Alex L said:


> My old car:
> 
> 1993 Cavalier - 205000 miles on the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a fair mileage although notice is missing something very important.


----------



## Coxy914

kennym999 said:


> Alex L said:
> 
> 
> 
> My old car:
> 
> 1993 Cavalier - 205000 miles on the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a fair mileage although notice is missing something very important.
> 
> 
> 
> bit of a gamble pulling out of that parking space without it!!!:lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Strothow




----------



## kennym999

Coxy914 said:


> kennym999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> bit of a gamble pulling out of that parking space without it!!!:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't pass an MOT either.
Click to expand...


----------



## Specter

My 1991 Opel Vectra (C18NZ):

Greetings from Poland!


----------



## DSK

My UK Supra TT, Over 140,000miles, done some track days, usually driven at speed on motorways and occasional clear stretches of dual carrigeways and driven in all weathers, so always needs a good clean and detail.


----------



## Risquenun

My 1999 Z3 Orinoco Ltd edition - only 47000 though.


----------



## rtjc

mmm UK TT Supra, lovely!


----------



## Max M4X WW

My 9-3, 126,000miles - dont know if thats high or not really. Its nearly 10 years old.


----------



## rsrob

S1 Escort rs turbo-1984
















S2 Escort Rs Turbo-1990
















Fiesta rs turbo-1991








Mates, Sierra Sapphire Cosworth


----------



## x28buc

Liverpool-Lad said:


>


cracking motor. love Capris. Is that a mk1?


----------



## Max M4X WW

Looks like a Mk3 to me!


----------



## wrxmania

AMAZING CAR!!! Love it.

Brian.


----------



## sniggiman

*My '93 Lexus ES300 with 443,000km*


----------



## Miguelgomes

My 1991 Honda Civic GL Dual Carb, 131.000 klm


----------



## 1300e

these cars look excellent,and get away from seeing 10 of the same in traffic.


----------



## 1300e

rsrob said:


> S1 Escort rs turbo-1984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S2 Escort Rs Turbo-1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiesta rs turbo-1991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mates, Sierra Sapphire Cosworth


these are excellent, i have shown mk 1 escorts since 1982 and seem to recognise the white rs turbo number plate.


----------



## Coxy914

here's my original paint daily driver, 150k mile 1991 Audi 90 sport 20V.





































Gotta love cars which have been fastidiously maintained!


----------



## P4ULT

astra20t said:


> my cav 4x4 with 130k on the clock


loving this


----------



## vince

Coxy914 said:


> here's my original paint daily driver, 150k mile 1991 Audi 90 sport 20V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love cars which have been fastidiously maintained!


Very nice.....:thumb:


----------



## evomad21

heres my mk3 golf, my daily runaround done 135k an still goin strong


----------



## rtjc

That's a lovely Cavalier, liking the facelift rear lights on it too. Always wanted a Turbo 4x4 myself, but the GSi's are still cracking cars. Looks great!


----------



## alan_mcc

Coxy914, your number plates are looking a little worse for wear, a replacement set would finish your car right off


----------



## alan_mcc

Not sure if i've posted this before but,

18 years old, 123k on the clock -

unfortunately I do not know how to sort the hanging bumpers


----------



## mattc

My play car, 1985 MK1 Astra Van.
Did look like this 









But then went in for some work and found that it had been done badly so it was cut up and rebuilt.


----------



## E30 sam

Just read through the whole topic all i can say is WOW, some of these cars look better than brand new and yet they have all done over 100K miles. It also seems that Volvos and BMW's are the best cars to take miles.

My old E30 think it had 120K on it.










Think this had 140K










Think this was on 130K










T5 on 205K

from this










To this










115K










135K


----------



## Meso

I have a 96 Mazda 323 4WD Wagon with a 86-89 GTX Turbo swap, it has just over 360k km on the clock, or about 224k miles for the rest of you 




























Don't have any detailing pics of it yet.


----------



## 8Daz8

Here are my 3

140,000 1989 325i










166,000 1992 2.9 XR4x4 (date on camera is not set correctly)










160,000 1993 2.9 XR4x4


----------



## mickyplum

just found this thread and spent 2 hours drooling over some of the cars on here,but the s2 audi avants take it for me.stunning cars and i'd love to own one some day :argie:
cheers,mick


----------



## david_h

103k on the clock, did have front-end re-sprayed last year.


----------



## braders

[/QUOTE]

Was this car from the chester area around 4 years ago?? Recognise the plate but it was on white BBS wheels?


----------



## braders

david_h said:


> 103k on the clock, did have front-end re-sprayed last year.


Now thats smart but how practical is it over bumps etc


----------



## MaDMaXX

1996 - 127,000 Miles. Honda Prelude 2.2 VTec


----------



## E30 sam

david_h said:


> 103k on the clock, did have front-end re-sprayed last year.


Thats how a 5 series should be, looks spot on.


----------



## mouthyman

david_h said:


> 103k on the clock, did have front-end re-sprayed last year.


Wow, I would like to see some pics of this please:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo

My first car sold with 101k:thumb:

































after 5years of ownership i sadly had to sell up to make way for this,my 2nd and current car,bought with 80k and is now on 105k..


----------



## david_h

RS Cosworths are one of those cars I feel I ought to own. I've got a hankering for an escort RS. 

The moonstone Sierra looks clean.


----------



## moonstone mo

david_h said:


> RS Cosworths are one of those cars I feel I ought to own. I've got a hankering for an escort RS.
> 
> The moonstone Sierra looks clean.


Know what you mean mate,always had a soft spot for the old RS's,got the sapph,a 3dr(ongoing resto) just an escort left now


----------



## RandomlySet

A white vectra I did for my mate


----------



## Czechboy

1997 328i Sport with 150,000 miles, original cosmos black paint










Mig


----------



## Tabbs

Another BMW:thumb: My 1999 (T plate) E36 318is Coupe, Original Titan Silver (16"alloy wheels, K&N induction, Boge lowering kit 20/30mm, carbon badges, lip spoiler, clear lights….) yes gone through some wheels still not quite happy:wall:
Advert pic








1st day home








And now….
















































Always using


----------



## SimonBash

Czechboy said:


> 1997 328i Sport with 150,000 miles, original cosmos black paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mig


Love that model/colour/wheel combo..lovely car mate.


----------



## rob71uk2

1996 BMW 328i Coupe Auto with 153,000 miles. Original Madeira Violet Metallic paint (although DVLA state it is GREY!)


----------



## Beau Technique

ASH 54 said:


> my old 325i 1990 had 160k on the clock, only new paint was on the bumpers.


Im sure that car rings a bell.


----------



## Beau Technique

100k pug 106 gti which was well abbused









After plenty of fun









My old chavalier from many years back.
Had 127000 on the clock when i bought it for a meare £450!


----------



## 47p2

My 1999 Mercedes V-Class now with 200k on the clock.
I bought it new and kept it almost 11 years.
These pictures were taken when it had done 175k at 8 years of age


----------



## littlejack

Here's my offering 323ci with 102k on the clock


----------



## Sam87

*My Vauxhall Vectra GSI [S reg - 1998].....Bought it with 89. 450 Miles and now just turned 90.000 miles...so 550 miles in over 6 months and 200 miles of the 550 i done to go to a car show...Need to drive it a bit more lol*



















*And my Golf TDI MK4 [S reg - 1998].....It has 108.000 Miles...This is the work horse*


----------



## Digidick

This is my 1999 528 E39 SE with Sports pack. Currently with 175,000 miles on the clock. Not the best pics, sorry.


----------



## Max M4X WW

That looks seriously clean, Needs Celis rears and facelift kidneys!


----------



## Howie

This is my 1997 Mazda 323F ZXi. Only just done 80,000 miles


----------



## Greedy K4M

Heres my 2001 Renault Megane Coupe, with approaching 160k on the clock




























and my 1999 Renault Megane Coupe, with just over 80k on the clock


----------



## CliveP

There's some very impressive cars here.

Saimir, particularly like your Vectra...superb.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## E38_ross

28 year old (1982) BMW E21 - my daily driver





































be gentle  it's rather old, gets used come rain, shine, snow etc and still loves to be thrashed (once the oil is hot of course :lol: )

comments welcome


----------



## Adam D

Love the E21 mate ^^^^

That really is classic old school and looks on great condition.

I can't get over how narrow the kidney grilles are!


----------



## E38_ross

Adam D said:


> Love the E21 mate ^^^^
> 
> That really is classic old school and looks on great condition.
> 
> I can't get over how narrow the kidney grilles are!


thanks mate, means a lot. i spent a lot of money getting it to the standard it is now (mechanically) but haven't done anything to the body work other than applying a little elbow grease 

it does about 11k miles per year in my ownership. can't imagine many other 28+ year old cars do that.


----------



## stevengeelan

Rikimaru said:


>


Wow! Best pic of this thread so far.

Loving the S2s also.


----------



## nick_ovlov

cleaned cars since before i was even 10 years old. back then it was just a wash/dry and quick go over with autoglym srp.

now 19 i give my car the full works, its a 1990 volvo 240 glt just turned 210,000 miles. had this one since i was 15, restored it slightly but the overall exterior is much the same. only cleaned.

usual procedure is wash with two bucket method. wax with megiuars carnuba wax, condition plastic trims and tyres. occasionally gets a machine polish with srp then gone over with the carnuba afterwards.

interior never needs anymore than a hoover dust and condition leather with gliptone.









































































My father has a 1989 jaguar xjs V12 that i prepare for the concours events. It has only done 54,000 miles so doesnt need much. i normally give it a wash with the two buckets and wax it with swissvax best of show. once at shows it gets nano express on top. the car has won quite a few prizes at shows!




























now my volvo is going to make way for this saab 9000 cd its on 156,000 , i havent given it a proper detail yet but it needs a machined with G3 i reckon. its been resprayed prior to me getting it but the laquer hasnt been cut back properly.



















I realise that a great deal of you members on here are older than me but i would like to think i don't do too badly for my age. detailing my girlfriends mini on friday, will get some befores and afters.

Nick


----------



## andyb

Like the Saab 9000....don`t recall seeing one that colour before. i once had a 9000 Carlsson and loved it to bits.
Yours will look grear when its detailed (and changed the wheels!!)

Also had an 850 T5 (with 300bhp) and loved that too....used to annoy a few of the local nova boys did that one!


----------



## msb

my 1994 m3 150k+ now:car:


----------



## beany_bot

Far from finished but heres my new ride. 250k on the clock!


----------



## floppy_dave

My 1997 M3 Evo - just ticked over 180k miles :buffer:


----------



## Dan Clark

floppy_dave said:


> My 1997 M3 Evo - just ticked over 180k miles :buffer:


180k M3 EVO - brilliant. Nice work keeping it in top shape!!


----------



## dew1911

My old Focus - 142k when sold and still looked spot on imo


----------



## Ryan Hughes

1995 corsa, ticked over to 98K this morning


----------



## AshD

1995 and 109,000Km on the clock


----------



## David

bought this for £50! sold it for 10x that

132k miles on the clock too


----------



## wot

Coxy914 said:


> They find me!
> 
> Purchased this the other day as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a line up for a foto shoot and an article for a magazine taken last Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bad bad bad habit!


That's quite a good bad habit you have there


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR

I quite like this piccy

1987 Cavalier SRi-130 :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark

Rapidly approaching 99k


----------



## big ben

i much prefer old cars to new ones, some awesome motors in here


----------



## Dan Clark

Oh, here's my old 740i individual - 164k on the clock and still as strong as an ox!!


















Want another one!!


----------



## *Das*

Dazzy130/VXR said:


> I quite like this piccy
> 
> 1987 Cavalier SRi-130 :thumb:


130 was most probably the best car ive every owned, wish id never got rid of it, but the old tin rot was starting to take hold. 16" Hock R's, Spax all round, K&N, FSE, Superchipped. Do you have other pix of it?


----------



## PeteO

Got a mercedes vito with 123,000!!! sweet as a nut!!!!


----------



## MaDMaXX

PeteO said:


> Got a mercedes vito with 123,000!!! sweet as a nut!!!!


Picture thread?


----------



## Guest

Going to be the owner of this H reg 189k miles mk2 gti


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR

DasArab said:


> 130 was most probably the best car ive every owned, wish id never got rid of it, but the old tin rot was starting to take hold. 16" Hock R's, Spax all round, K&N, FSE, Superchipped. Do you have other pix of it?


Here you go mate some pics taken at a local show





































And a sneaky engine shot :thumb:


----------



## GoldCoast

I best put my van on the list, a 51 plate transporter with 268,000 miles on it!! and in the workshop i have an audi s4 circa 92 with 278.000km on the clock. will take some pics and post


----------



## *Das*

Dazzy130/VXR said:


> Here you go mate some pics taken at a local show


Stuning mate. I did look through the pics of its restoration but loads were missing. Brings back memory mate. Ive only got one pic of my 130 from the Max Power show in Edinburgh.


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR

Looks sweet mate, I had a white SRi hatch that ended up yellow then green :lol: had that 12 years loved it. Also had a Calibre and a cabby,hated the cabby tho


----------



## Beau Technique

Now those are taking me back.
I never got an sri.
The closest I had was a 1.6 lxi, poor mans sri as they were known.
Still an awesome car to this day so to are the mk1 astra GTE.


----------



## Dmac1969

2000 V reg Skoda Fabia Comfort - only 51K miles though , and traded in last week for a 2005 Golf GTI with 37K on it.


----------



## Dmac1969

PS this is a great thread , Im loving all the cars pictured in here!!!


----------



## mooz

My old/new Astra:


----------



## pedy

my first car - 1997 clio 1.2 sold with 88k









- 2001 seat ibiza 1.4 chill, sold with 90k









- 2002 seat ibiza tdi 130 sport, sold with 99k on the clock

















my current car - 2004 golf gt tdi 140, sitting at 135k and still going strong!


----------



## B&B Autostyle

My MX5. 146K and going strong.










And the Caddy,144k and gently gaining momentum!


----------



## BJM

http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n78/pedycoupe/mk4 ibiza/S7000697.jpg

I was at that meet! Brings back Ibiza memories!


----------



## jim23496

my bmw 318i not the oldest but quite high milage at 154,000


----------



## Dmac1969

pedy said:


> my first car - 1997 clio 1.2 sold with 88k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 2001 seat ibiza 1.4 chill, sold with 90k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 2002 seat ibiza tdi 130 sport, sold with 99k on the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current car - 2004 golf gt tdi 140, sitting at 135k and still going strong!


Loving that Golf! The best contrast ever , Black outside with Cream leather , lush! :thumb:


----------



## joelee

justin j said:


> 92 j 4x4 97k


I love the cosworths and that is a prime examaple of one.


----------



## pete5570

That cosworth is just right! Stunning looks and hasn't been messed with. Gorgeous!


----------



## pedy

Dmac1969 said:


> Loving that Golf! The best contrast ever , Black outside with Cream leather , lush! :thumb:


cheers bud, it was a toss up between 2 black golfs ( this one and one with black leather) this one was better plus it has loads of extras like xenons, heated seats, winter pack, tints, elec mirrors puddle lights & the upgraded estoril alloys finished in audi graphite grey!


----------



## pedy

BJM said:


> http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n78/pedycoupe/mk4 ibiza/S7000697.jpg
> 
> I was at that meet! Brings back Ibiza memories!


god i miss my beezer, id have another in a minute!!!!


----------



## mr cooper

Great thread. Keep em coming.


----------



## Dmac1969

pedy said:


> cheers bud, it was a toss up between 2 black golfs ( this one and one with black leather) this one was better plus it has loads of extras like xenons, heated seats, winter pack, tints, elec mirrors puddle lights & the upgraded estoril alloys finished in audi graphite grey!


Nice spec! My GTI has the heated Black leather bout none of the other toys yours has , would love the xenons and mirror puddle lights (think they only came with the elec. folding option) on mine!


----------



## pedy

Dmac1969 said:


> Nice spec! My GTI has the heated Black leather bout none of the other toys yours has , would love the xenons and mirror puddle lights (think they only came with the elec. folding option) on mine!


the folding mirrors aint that great as the dont actually fold in very far, and you have to turn the knob to fold them! my old pug 307 folded automatically when you locked/unlocked it. love the puddle lights, just think they look cool!!! and the xenons are awesome!


----------



## obiahman

Hi Guys, my first post. Matey called round to see me. A none believer that paint work cant be restored. Showed off my new flex3401 courtesy of Dave KG. Used hexlogic pads yellow/orange and white, with Menz range.








:buffer:








50/50








50/50 without flash








see my roof reflection in the top half of the pic








see how the metallic pops out








zoomed in for a closer look
:wave:


----------



## lilesk

228k miles 1998 Audi A4 1.9tdi Avant quattro


----------



## cleslie

My May 2000 TT 225 Roadster (but with just 43K miles)


----------



## glendog74

My 1999 BMW 328i Sport Individual in Santorini Blue - now on 114k miles


----------



## pete5570

glendog74 said:


> My 1999 BMW 328i Sport Individual in Santorini Blue - now on 114k miles


I really like that! Great colour.


----------



## Dmac1969

glendog74 said:


> My 1999 BMW 328i Sport Individual in Santorini Blue - now on 114k miles


Thats gorgeous!:thumb:


----------



## floppy_dave

I knew this car while owned by Stax (Rich) in Solihull - the car could be 6 months old it's in such great condition.


----------



## KaffAnd

My '92 MX-5 1,6

Black & Tan

235.000 km/146.000 Miles

Still going strong and enjoying +7000 rpm :thumb:










Co-drivers first ride.










Pics from my first "serious" detail approximately - months ago.


----------



## Guest

love this thread, some really nice retro stuff floating about on it


----------



## FrazzleTC

Here's mine.


----------



## centenary

FrazzleTC said:


> Here's mine.


Ah, top man!! Always wanted my dad to get one of these when I was a kid but he always used to buy estates!

Nearest I got was a corgi version of it. Lovely cars and piece of class.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## damien.wrl

34k mile Mk2 Gti Just did a thread so able to put most of the pic up again,










































































went mad recently... cleaned a bit couldnt stop, *shoot me now I have lost the plot*


















Sold this last year with 24k miles ish


























And should never have sold this with78k miles


----------



## PootleFlump

95,500 miles


----------



## Dmac1969

damien.wrl said:


> 34k mile Mk2 Gti Just did a thread so able to put most of the pic up again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went mad recently... cleaned a bit couldnt stop, *shoot me now I have lost the plot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold this last year with 24k miles ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And should never have sold this with78k miles


Bloody hell! You have great taste in cars.:thumb:


----------



## Dip the Dip

The Mk2 is AMAZING. Such a lovely example!


----------



## FrazzleTC

That Stag is gorgeous!


----------



## damien.wrl

FrazzleTC said:


> That Stag is gorgeous!


It had a full nut and bolt rebuild.
It was painted and polished underneath!


----------



## FrazzleTC

I'd love to get my P6 to that standard eventually. Big fan of Triumphs as my parents have a 2000TC.


----------



## Ryan Hughes

Ryan Hughes said:


> 1995 corsa, ticked over to 98K this morning


Now on 99,689 miles and still going strong


----------



## scratcher

24 years and over 130k and he's still going


----------



## Slick-

This is my first post on DW and I humbly salute you all. My 94 325i and 220k+ kilometers.


----------



## EsiFlow

9 years old and 118k miles, but original paint (hence the stone chips lol):


----------



## sal329

94 Lincoln Mark VIII 164,000 miles


----------



## Brooklands

FrazzleTC said:


> Here's mine.


What a lovey P6! Looking very tidy!


----------



## Brooklands

big ben said:


> i much prefer old cars to new ones, some awesome motors in here


Absolutely! I just cannot get that excited about most new cars, but there is something very satisfying about making an old car look as good as new!


----------



## Brooklands

nick_ovlov said:


> cleaned cars since before i was even 10 years old. back then it was just a wash/dry and quick go over with autoglym srp.
> 
> now 19 i give my car the full works, its a 1990 volvo 240 glt just turned 210,000 miles. had this one since i was 15, restored it slightly but the overall exterior is much the same. only cleaned.
> 
> usual procedure is wash with two bucket method. wax with megiuars carnuba wax, condition plastic trims and tyres. occasionally gets a machine polish with srp then gone over with the carnuba afterwards.
> 
> interior never needs anymore than a hoover dust and condition leather with gliptone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father has a 1989 jaguar xjs V12 that i prepare for the concours events. It has only done 54,000 miles so doesnt need much. i normally give it a wash with the two buckets and wax it with swissvax best of show. once at shows it gets nano express on top. the car has won quite a few prizes at shows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now my volvo is going to make way for this saab 9000 cd its on 156,000 , i havent given it a proper detail yet but it needs a machined with G3 i reckon. its been resprayed prior to me getting it but the laquer hasnt been cut back properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realise that a great deal of you members on here are older than me but i would like to think i don't do too badly for my age. detailing my girlfriends mini on friday, will get some befores and afters.
> 
> Nick


Oooh a 240 and my first love a 9000! Such an underated car! You don't see many that colour either. Love the super Aero alloys!


----------



## Suberman

Brooklands said:


> Absolutely! I just cannot get that excited about most new cars, but there is something very satisfying about making an old car look as good as new!


I totally agree! You'd expect a new car to look, well....new :lol: but there are some properly well kept old cars in here. :thumb:


----------



## Wolfstein

Well now, greetings from Finland. My very first post in DW and what better way to kick things off than showing my newest project/daily driver. I've been lurking around, learning much from you all and now I feel like it's time to give something back.

Gave him a quick wash 'n' wax yesterday, just to see what needs to attending to during the summer. And boy, do I have work to do  Well, it wouldn't be fun if it was perfect right.

So, here he is:




























In these pictures he is wearing a single coat of Collinite #840 pre-wax cleaner and two coats of Collinite #126SS super auto wax. It was a test to see what they were like and how it looks on an old, not-so-well-look-after paint. :lol:

I'm guessing this is old enough for this thread, he was born in 1988, that's coming up on 23 years. And he has seen the road for 602.000km's, that's over 374.000miles, and still going strong :thumb:
So he is a Merc 124, 300dt, automatic and some creature comforts including AC, electric windows, electric sunroof, those funky spring seats, cruise control and ASD-differential for winters.

When I finally manage to give him a much needed complete touch-up, I'll give you guys a peep


----------



## kempe

My old 1999 Astra had 159k on the clock when sold



















:driver:


----------



## craig_bora16v

My first car 1996 Clio 141k miles and after 5 not verry carefull owners. Other than the bumpers all paint is from new


----------



## JBirchy

Here's my old 1989 Mk1 Clipper Cab - It says GTI on the back, it looked like one but i assure you it was only a clipper. I always wanted to do it up, the interior really needed lots of work, new carpets etc... but i was a skint student at the time and never had the cash! Was very temperamental but when it was running right it was a great car!


----------



## Evil Monkey

My '97 Puma 1.7. Still needs work, including a blummin' good polish, but tons of fun.


----------



## Calmato

My 1981 1200cc Honda Civic, which passed over with about 600+ k km, in this photo must be about 27 years old with 600.000 KILOMETRES


----------



## catgroom

*.*

@ Kempe

Is your photo of the Astra taken dead opposite the house they used to film Wheeler Dealers?

Its just that it looks identical to the Audi Quattro purchase location.

Steve:thumb:

(inane random question huh!??!)


----------



## FrazzleTC

I thought I'd posted this but it would appear not. This is my parents' Triumph 2000TC auto. We hope to start work on it this year in the hope of obtaining a new MOT soon.


----------



## Calmato

And my grandfather's Ford Granada, ex-taxi with a 2000 cc engine from a sierra. Needs a lot of work...


----------



## Calmato

Also my uncle's mazda and his Deytz tractor from the early 60's!


----------



## CraigQQ

should never have sold this... loving restored. ground up. made great profit though all mechanics body work and respray carried out by me and dad. (cellulose paint, old english white)
1971 minor.. over 150k miles


----------



## Bowler

Captain Morgan said:


> Ok so most of you have seen him before but I can't let this opertunity pass me by.
> 
> 1989 - 33K in March when I got him, now 38K. And soon to meet Mr Hollis for a brush up!


Stunning car really do like classic convertables


----------



## funkysi

My 20 year old 300zx Twin Turbo


----------



## liam1

my 93 supra 122k,


----------



## mr cooper

drive 'n' shine said:


> My 1989 E34 535i Sport 176k and still going strong


Rather have the xj6 alongside:thumb:


----------



## kempe

liam1 said:


> my 93 supra 122k,


Is that the turbo or the non turbo model?


----------



## davstt

2002 320d 180,000 miles


----------



## R0B

liam1 said:


> my 93 supra 122k,


outstanding mate :argie:


----------



## jammytask

drive 'n' shine said:


> My 1989 E34 535i Sport 176k and still going strong


That was one of my dream cars when I was younger, you still got it?

Lovely:thumb:


----------



## Testor VTS

funkysi said:


> My 20 year old 300zx Twin Turbo


:argie:


----------



## TMM

Do i qualify? 2003 Holden Commodore 131,000km


----------



## MaDMaXX

In short, no, not tens years old and not 100k miles


----------



## nick_mcuk

My 207k 405 MI16....orginal engine and gearbox....still going strong!


----------



## davstt

sorry didnt read the 10 year old bit how about my escort thats 22 years old and done 106k


----------



## davZS

Very tidy escort indeed


----------



## croydesurf

Hi there,

My old vehicle is a 1994 Vauxhall Omega 3.0 Litre v6 saloon that I use for events. Since new it has covered 137000 miles and still runs sweet as a nut.

Oh yeah, and it's also a Police car.

Regards

Mark


----------



## Max M4X WW

love it!


----------



## catgroom

*.*

Ohhhh loving that matey!

Powwwwwwleeeeeeeeeeece
Cammmmmm-ru
Accccccccshhhhhhhhhunnnnnnnn


----------



## james_death

That is a Stunner.... Let you pass easy...:lol:


----------



## declanswan

croydesurf said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My old vehicle is a 1994 Vauxhall Omega 3.0 Litre v6 saloon that I use for events. Since new it has covered 137000 miles and still runs sweet as a nut.
> 
> Oh yeah, and it's also a Police car.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark


How do you get away with driving that ??? You must be a copper ??? Loving it by the way:thumb:. My father in-law is an ex traffic cop and says he was gutted when these came out as they replaced the senators, everybody loved the senators and tried to keep hold of them for as long as they could.


----------



## croydesurf

Hi there,

Yes you are right, I am a Police Officer with Thames Valley. Thanks for your comments. I took this photo having cleaned the car and put two coats of fairly sht polish on it, and before I really got into detailing.

To answer your question about how I can get away with driving it, when the car is on the road all the Police wording is covered up with 'Exhibition Vehicle - Not in Service magnetic signs on the bodywork, the lightbar on the roof is also covered up and all fuses are pulled for the emergency equipment so that the blues and twos cannot be used whilst it is on the road. The above complies with guidelines given to owners by the Association of Chief Police Officers about the lighting regulations.

I have to say, despite the car being covered up when it is on the road, the effect you have on traffic sat on the motorway at 60 mph is amazing. 

The first day I took the car out on the road I had a motorcycle scream up behind me on the motorway and slam the brakes on when he realised it was a marked up vehicle. 

Having spoken to several officers who have driven my car and other Omegas they have said that they were reasonably fun to drive but due to workshops turning the traction control on and then removing the switches to turn it off again, it made pursuing vehicles offroad really difficult and they would quite often be overtaken by panda cars.

Every Traffic Officer or Roads Policing Officer as we call them now, that I have spoken to say that the Senators were probably the best traffic cars that they ever drove and were all bitterly disappointed when the day came to replace them. The same can be said for now really as well. Our traffic units have now had to make the change from the Vectra 2.8 litre VXR Police spec cars to 3.0 litre diesel vectras and 2.0 litre Vauxhall Insignias.

I recall on my traffic attachment being in the passenger seat of one of the VXR's enroute to a burglary in progress hitting speeds of 155mph on the motorway.

Fun times.

Well thanks again for your comments and for looking.

Regards

Mark


----------



## declanswan

Good write up mate, thanks alot.


----------



## Tuddie

Gorgeous Omega!! im loving that, used to have a 2.5 that shape then moved on to a 3.2 elite the newer shape, miss them loads. Great write up too, i was actually after a Senator myself but never could find a decent once hence why i went for an Omega instead.


----------



## Lukewarm

Sadly sold now but my 1988 928 S4 had a 197,000 miles on the clock when I sold it at the end of November - great car :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw

My 1999 318is on 180,000 miles


----------



## hardas999

Hello everybody :wave: I want to share some photos. Mine Mercedes Benz W124 Coupe 1993 on 320,000km


----------



## maxtherotti

Hardas999 that is stunning condition !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave3066

*My Rovers*

Not too high mileage but certainly old:



















































Dave


----------



## vxlnut24

Not sure if this is old enough but certainly plenty of miles, 2001 BMW 320d 187,000 and still goin very strong!


----------



## si hoc

ASH 54 said:


> my old 325i 1990 had 160k on the clock, only new paint was on the bumpers.


thats looks class mate


----------



## markdraper

croydesurf said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My old vehicle is a 1994 Vauxhall Omega 3.0 Litre v6 saloon that I use for events. Since new it has covered 137000 miles and still runs sweet as a nut.
> 
> Oh yeah, and it's also a Police car.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark


Your in Blackwater!!, I drive past your house everyday, I am a couple of roads down from you. :wave:


----------



## keithyboy

Neither of these are massively old and by the standards of some of the cars in this thread, the mileages are quite tame but they've done 213,000 miles between them (roughly equally split).


----------



## fnmrst

here is my old rs turbo 1987 and had 130.000 miles on her


----------



## Mr yella

Here's mine , it's done 135k driven daily and is 12 years old



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 4937Liam

^^That is gorgeous!! remember this GTi from when i used to be on 106 owners what a minter!


----------



## Lee.GTi180

My Ranger, has done 170k and is sweet as a nut, I love being a hill-billy


----------



## Deniance

hardas999 said:


> Hello everybody :wave: I want to share some photos. Mine Mercedes Benz W124 Coupe 1993 on 320,000km


this cannot be real!!!!!!!!!!!!!1amazing


----------



## alexj

wow thats in good nick


----------



## avit88

dunno if someone has shown this but:

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/10/26/man-with-2-6-million-mile-volvo-p1800-aims-for-3-million/#content

2.6 million miles on a volvo p1800


----------



## alexj

avit88 said:


> dunno if someone has shown this but:
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2007/10/26/man-with-2-6-million-mile-volvo-p1800-aims-for-3-million/#content
> 
> 2.6 million miles on a volvo p1800


Great looking car ! Amazing, just shows if you look after it and youre lucky no one smashes into you, they can go on forever.


----------



## davec

13 year old, 130k and driven daily:


----------



## avit88

alexj said:


> Great looking car ! Amazing, just shows if you look after it and youre lucky no one smashes into you, they can go on forever.


exactly unless the car is a bit of a croc and a money pit, if u look after it it should last most of ur life and i think u shud keep it.


----------



## alan_mcc

16 years old, 89k


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> 16 years old, 89k


Stop cheating that's nae high miles that's 5500 miles a year:lol:


----------



## OldskoolRS

Derekh929 said:


> Stop cheating that's nae high miles that's 5500 miles a year:lol:


For a 16 year old Fiat I think that's still a tidy car and kudos to the owner(s) for keeping it like that.

...Although I did more miles than that in 3 years in my last company car.


----------



## alan_mcc

The title did say 'old'!
And I've done 10k in it in the 5 months I've owned it.. :lol:


----------



## julio2906

Here is my old 1993 Nissan Skyline (REALLY miss this car )










And the one before that,also 1993


----------



## Derekh929

OldskoolRS said:


> For a 16 year old Fiat I think that's still a tidy car and kudos to the owner(s) for keeping it like that.
> 
> ...Although I did more miles than that in 3 years in my last company car.


But he may be taking the credit for other peoples work:thumb:


----------



## Deniance

that purple skyline 2nd one is flippin lovely, i want, buy me one!!!


----------



## arbth703

1995 405 diesel, not yet detailed, 98,000 miles.


----------



## pooma

The wifes Vectra, 10 years old and 114k










And my Rover, 14 years old and 105k










We talk about newer cars and will be a able to go for newer in the next few months, the wife even speaks of a brand new car for herself but tbh I don't know if we should, these both drive really well and at the last MOTs mine cost 180 to go through and hers 300, so mine about a months cost of hp and hers less than 2 months worth. In my younger days I would've been all up for a different car but now I just think why bother, these both do what we need of them and don't really cost that much to have.


----------



## PaulaJayne

My 117K Cougar


----------



## Elliott19864

My omega, recently sold but still going strong at 109k, one of the best cars I ever owned.


----------



## a6_chris

2000 Citroen Xsara 1.9D (Non Turbo) 267,000 miles .. I do have to admit I wasn't 'into' cleaning when I had this car but still it was in good condition for the miles.


----------



## David.S

I have 2009 Focus 1.6tdci with 101,000 miles just had 1st mot


----------



## cossack

20 years young next year and ive owned it for near 13 yrs! my supra


----------



## The_Bouncer

1998 E55 AMG - Factory OEM ( except full De-Cat )

2nd Owner - 100k miles :thumb:



























































































Vroom Vroom - Instant Torque.. :thumb:


----------



## putzie

thought i would add my 13 year old brabus smart car !


----------



## damien.wrl

Getting a bit confusing now.... What is old what is high mileage??


----------



## Deniance

cossack said:


> 20 years young next year and ive owned it for near 13 yrs! my supra


that supra is lush, saw one for sale in black last week 2 grand, cant believe you can buy a supra for 2 grand!!!!!!!


----------



## DMS

16 years old and 170,200 miles. Owned for 2 years and the best £50 ive ever spent.

Started out looking like this





































And now


----------



## Trevithick

Will this do, 42 this year and 113,000 miles.


----------



## Derekh929

Trevithick said:


> Will this do, 42 this year and 113,000 miles.


Look great for its age


----------



## Bayside32

Another one of my projects, Metro GTI with 191,000, not bad for a K series 










Also currently having a few cosmetics my MK1 Lancia Delta 1600 HF Turbo


----------



## Trevithick

Derekh929 said:


> Look great for its age


Been off the road since 1995 and resurected last September, just ironing out the minor details then lots of detailing this summer (hopefully).


----------



## gm8

some beautiful examples on here!

13 years old , only 80k tho










165k on my old beemer










130k on my old ibiza (loved this one  )


----------



## cossack

Deniance said:


> that supra is lush, saw one for sale in black last week 2 grand, cant believe you can buy a supra for 2 grand!!!!!!!


just beware of ones at that price! they are usually junk ant will cost you money, i was offered 7k for mine 3 wks ago but ill never part with it, would have to add thousands to it to get something that turns heads as much! plus mines a genuine minter


----------



## Jordan

gm8 said:


> 165k on my old beemer


Which is still going strong, belongs to my mate now :thumb:














































small world eh!


----------



## Trevithick

My olde Audi with 150k+ and original paint (except bonnet).


----------



## damien.wrl

Trevithick said:


> Will this do, 42 this year and 113,000 miles.


Now that's an old low mileage car.... Whereabouts in kernow are you, it's gorgeous, old English white??


----------



## m00k

was 280k on this when i sold it, paint was terrible when i got it but polishing repeatedly by hand did wonders... was 4-5 years ago now and i didnt have machine polisher at the time























































bought ti for £500 wi 250k on it, drove it for a year put a suspension arm on and a 13quid intercooler pipe replaced and it was grand... sold it for £850 within an hour of advertising wish I hada been cheeky and fired it up at 1k looking back

great great cars!!!


----------



## Trevithick

damien.wrl said:


> Now that's an old low mileage car.... Whereabouts in kernow are you, it's gorgeous, old English white??


OEW it is, Roddas white we call it 

Situated all the way down in sunny Camborne / Redruth.


----------



## gm8

Jordan said:


> Which is still going strong, belongs to my mate now :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small world eh!


Wow , very! I sold it on for only £400 few years back as it needed some work and I had picked up another project ! looks great now :thumb:


----------



## damien.wrl

Trevithick said:


> OEW it is, Roddas white we call it
> 
> Situated all the way down in sunny Camborne / Redruth.


Magnolia would be offensive....it's a beaut


----------



## mjn

My Golf TDI Mk 4 just before i sold it, with 122k on the clock.


----------



## DJM1982

Not old but has covered 140k and i've done 80k of that in 2.5years.


----------



## DanielJames

2003, 126k


BMW E46 in the wet by DanielJames., on Flickr


----------



## Roderick Plinge

Some great cars there guys, especially the beemers! I'll post some pics of my 1987 Volvo 240GL with 221,229 miles on the clock, one owner prior to me, and the car is pretty much showroom fresh! Sorry ill have to upload pics tonight as can't upload from my iPhone.


----------



## Trevithick

damien.wrl said:


> Magnolia would be offensive....it's a beaut


Hardy har !


----------



## dann2707

123k mileage, 10 years old


----------



## dis

hi guys,not a high miler,but is 15 years old.


----------



## Samh92

No pictures of the outside, but one of our ambulances at work. I think it's on about 350,000 miles now :| properly had 5 engines, 10,000 tyres, 15 gear boxes. Oh and did I mention its a 2005 plate


----------



## The_Bouncer

Samh92 said:


> No pictures of the outside, but one of our ambulances at work. I think it's on about 350,000 miles now :| properly had 5 engines, 10,000 tyres, 15 gear boxes. Oh and did I mention its a 2005 plate


Is it just me thinking about Triggers Broom ? :tumbleweed:


----------



## gary2012

Heres my daimler v8 after a quick tickle but really needs a good going over 137,500 on the clock and still feels nice and wafty


----------



## jlw41

the old mans Merc not bad for 196k :thumb:










And my mk4 on 145k


----------



## InitialB

My RRC LSE. 19 years old and on 154,000...


----------



## A210 AMG

My Current family bus...

Dad bought new and collected from factory in 2003, I've had it two years and its superb. I have changed the wheels twice and fitted a Brabus D6 tunning box.

I've had 48mpg yet it will do 155 mph. Holds, carries and pulls anything we put in it 

now on 140K and going better than ever.



















Earning its keep on one of many Holidays it tows our mobile house to.









Carrying sleepers... before the Air suspension did its thing 


















Winter wheels and trip to France last Christmas *snow tyres ARE ACE


















Its current look...


----------



## geoff.mac

here's my old girl, 10 year old and just gone straight through her m.o.t last week, oh and she's currently on 201k









Cheers


----------



## mechrepairs

geoff.mac said:


> here's my old girl, 10 year old and just gone straight through her m.o.t last week, oh and she's currently on 201k
> 
> Cheers


Wow bet that's had some rear axle bushes, track rod ends and ball joints?

Carl


----------



## geoff.mac

bushes and ball joints aren't to bad, track rod ends its eats :lol: thats about it though, totally original paint and like i say sailed through her m.o.t and she sailed through last year :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

croydesurf said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes you are right, I am a Police Officer with Thames Valley. Thanks for your comments. I took this photo having cleaned the car and put two coats of fairly sht polish on it, and before I really got into detailing.
> 
> To answer your question about how I can get away with driving it, when the car is on the road all the Police wording is covered up with 'Exhibition Vehicle - Not in Service magnetic signs on the bodywork, the lightbar on the roof is also covered up and all fuses are pulled for the emergency equipment so that the blues and twos cannot be used whilst it is on the road. The above complies with guidelines given to owners by the Association of Chief Police Officers about the lighting regulations.
> 
> I have to say, despite the car being covered up when it is on the road, the effect you have on traffic sat on the motorway at 60 mph is amazing.
> 
> The first day I took the car out on the road I had a motorcycle scream up behind me on the motorway and slam the brakes on when he realised it was a marked up vehicle.
> 
> Having spoken to several officers who have driven my car and other Omegas they have said that they were reasonably fun to drive but due to workshops turning the traction control on and then removing the switches to turn it off again, it made pursuing vehicles offroad really difficult and they would quite often be overtaken by panda cars.
> 
> Every Traffic Officer or Roads Policing Officer as we call them now, that I have spoken to say that the Senators were probably the best traffic cars that they ever drove and were all bitterly disappointed when the day came to replace them. The same can be said for now really as well. Our traffic units have now had to make the change from the Vectra 2.8 litre VXR Police spec cars to 3.0 litre diesel vectras and 2.0 litre Vauxhall Insignias.
> 
> I recall on my traffic attachment being in the passenger seat of one of the VXR's enroute to a burglary in progress hitting speeds of 155mph on the motorway.
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> Well thanks again for your comments and for looking.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark


i heard that the senators engines kept catching fire or something to that effect, or kept braking down whilst the police were using them when vauxhall sold them to the police and thats why they stopped making them, or is that untrue? im talking about the last lot of senators by the way


----------



## Samh92

The_Bouncer said:


> Is it just me thinking about Triggers Broom ? :tumbleweed:


Funny enough we was discussing this the other day at work:lol:


----------



## Glaschu

jayz_son said:


> i heard that the senators engines kept catching fire or something to that effect, or kept braking down whilst the police were using them when vauxhall sold them to the police and thats why they stopped making them, or is that untrue? im talking about the last lot of senators by the way


My mate had an ex-Strathclyde Senator MK1, which he got after it suffered an under-bonnet fire...


----------



## WEDEL.1

I've only got 2 words to describe this car.... beautiful!! :lol:



A210 AMG said:


> My Current family bus...
> 
> Dad bought new and collected from factory in 2003, I've had it two years and its superb. I have changed the wheels twice and fitted a Brabus D6 tunning box.
> 
> I've had 48mpg yet it will do 155 mph. Holds, carries and pulls anything we put in it
> 
> now on 140K and going better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earning its keep on one of many Holidays it tows our mobile house to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying sleepers... before the Air suspension did its thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter wheels and trip to France last Christmas *snow tyres ARE ACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its current look...


----------



## Joel.

cossack said:


> 20 years young next year and ive owned it for near 13 yrs! my supra


How'd you get a Supra when you were 7??


----------



## Kiashuma

InitialB said:


> My RRC LSE. 19 years old and on 154,000...


Love it looks great, is that Livingston designer outlet carpark, i always try and get the space like that there!


----------



## TubbyTwo

m00k said:


> was 280k on this when i sold it, paint was terrible when i got it but polishing repeatedly by hand did wonders... was 4-5 years ago now and i didnt have machine polisher at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought ti for £500 wi 250k on it, drove it for a year put a suspension arm on and a 13quid intercooler pipe replaced and it was grand... sold it for £850 within an hour of advertising wish I hada been cheeky and fired it up at 1k looking back
> 
> great great cars!!!


Same here!

Bought for £850 with 115k on the clock, sold for £1k with 130k, drove it for 3 years and all it needed was a tyre airflow meter and regular serviceing.

Friend now ownes it and its on its way to 220k miles, he has had it 2 years and its still going strong 

good old 1.9 TDi, would certainly have another as a daily driver!


----------



## ShiningScotsman

Wht an amazing thread - added a few briefs to my wish list because of you all 
Anyway - here is my current daily driver - 19 Years old with 124k on the clock Pajero 2.5TD

















A previous Lexus LS400 17 years old with 156k on the clock....hankering after another one of these absolute luxury









Another and my first 4x4 - 19 years old with 116k on the clock - this was in superb condition - got ris becuase couldnt trust the threat of the dreaded head failure on the 2.4 engines 









And one of my many MX5's I have had that holds a soft spot in my heart and deeply regret selling is this.
19 year old MX5 Fresh import from Japan I was the first UK owner 86k on the clock and started its uk life looking like this

























Then went on to look like this









































I also had a Nissan Maxima - 3.0 V6 that was 16 years old with 110k on it - sadly no pics but it was truly awesome and the most reliable car ever I think.

I have driven all of these cars up and down to York regularly doing 500 mile round trips without an ounce of trouble - touch hairy wood :thumb:


----------



## VdoubleU

13 years old 90k miles I think I'm cheating though this was just after respray by Mercedes-benz


----------



## xJay1337

138,000+ and counting.


























Had new high flow injectors fitted on Tuesday, cam inspected at the same time (the one thing that can wear on these PD engines) and.... NO WEAR!


----------



## ZTChris

1993 Rover 420 GSI Turbo, about 130K. Bit of a poor pic, its been compressed rather too much..










My Rover 216GSI. 1989 and 167K.


----------



## Glaschu

xJay1337 said:


> 138,000+ and counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had new high flow injectors fitted on Tuesday, cam inspected at the same time (the one thing that can wear on these PD engines) and.... NO WEAR!


That's just run-in compared to....










It was quite a tidy old bus too...


----------



## JA0395

Glaschu said:


> That's just run-in compared to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a tidy old bus too...


These engines are apparently not fully run in until 60K :doublesho they're built to last 300K before needing any serious attention.


----------



## dandam

Glaschu said:


> That's just run-in compared to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was quite a tidy old bus too...


Ahhh the taxi boys love 'em !! :driver:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Love how it guarantees the mileage at 385k, as if someone would bother clocking it down 

Heres a few for you:-









One I had a while ago. No prizes for guessing this one used to be a traffic cop taxi, and had an impressive mileage of 186k. Last I heard of it, it was knocking on the door of 220k

Then theres this one (My Dads) In the background of the Volvo shot too













































Now sporting around 173k, pics taken around 160 ish

Then this one (Mine!)









164k and counting

Mrs Freelander has just hit 150k (03 Td4)
Bro's 307 on 130k (56 1.6 HDi 110)
My Range Rover, erm well.... It reads 63k, but the previous MoTs indicate this to be somewhere around 190k

Last year I bought a BMW 325tds as a winter shed. Typical E36 had the dash display problem and the only MoT I had said Mileage not recorded..
One day, dash came back to life with 265k otc. Must have put 3-4k more on myself afterwards.


----------



## Bmpaul

Here's my old e34 525i, 1994 225000 miles, gutted she went, absolutely loved this car £500 from auction- bargain



















My 528i had 170000 on the clock and went nicely 









And my current steed of choice the '03 530d sport with 126000


----------



## Glaschu

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Love how it guarantees the mileage at 385k, as if someone would bother clocking it down


If the frenzied bidding (sold for around £2k) is anything to go by then that's _exactly_ what was in store for it


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Scary how well they wear their miles. Was it an old or newer shape Octy? Theres a local taxi company who run a pair of old shape 1.9 TDi's on 10 plates! :doublesho


----------



## InitialB

Kiashuma said:


> Love it looks great, is that Livingston designer outlet carpark, i always try and get the space like that there!


Sure is!

Pics were just taken on an iPhone but it's come out ok. To be honest it's too big to park in normal spaces without causing havoc...I wasn't just being precious!


----------



## Chris0707

Here's my lupo not that old only 12 years and has 122k on it and rising daily a lot.
















Excuse the quality only taken on pie phone


----------



## xJay1337

Nice little Lupo! Needs some spacers on the front though


----------



## lobotomy

Yowsers, some high milage belters on here... my old Ibiza tdi sport (cupra styled) with 128'000miles on the odo when I sold it:


Mk4 Ibiza by Adrian, on Flickr


Mk4 Ibiza by Adrian, on Flickr


Mk4 Ibiza by Adrian, on Flickr


----------



## Chris0707

xJay1337 said:


> Nice little Lupo! Needs some spacers on the front though


Thanks, but then I wouldn't be able to tuck the wheels to get more lows....


----------



## steview

Chris0707 said:


> Here's my lupo not that old only 12 years and has 122k on it and rising daily a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the quality only taken on pie phone


Love this car gives me so much back ache tho lol


----------



## vince

208.5K miles on the clock and still rising......

































A dirty diesel too...


----------



## Bmpaul

Blimey, I haven't seen one of those in ages! Looks in top condition!


----------



## JA0395

vince said:


> 208.5K miles on the clock and still rising......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dirty diesel too...


This brings back some memories... Uncle had the Musketier Edition of this, it was gorgeous and shifted too! He had it 8 years whilst he lived in Holland and the first time he drove it over here (Manchester) it got vandalised, bent A-Pillar, smashed windscreen and side windows, broken steering column  Such a shame, was a beauty. He replaced it with a standard V6 and is still running it today...


----------



## Joel.

Oh the memories. We had a XM, bought it off the corner not knowing what it was and because the suspension was rigid for $200. Did some research found out it was one of three in Australia that was a 4 cylinder. ( I think or maybe 6). Filled the system with oil and it worked perfectly. Beautiful car. Sold it about 8 months later for $2000.


----------



## vince

Wow the Musketier version...they were non UK versions. He still runs a V6 xm then...whats his name? I know alot of the current V6 owners 

They are great cars i must say....


----------



## deni2

My daily driver. 13 YO, 354000 km on clock.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JA0395

vince said:


> Wow the Musketier version...they were non UK versions. He still runs a V6 xm then...whats his name? I know alot of the current V6 owners
> 
> They are great cars i must say....


They are really genuine cars, want nothing just fully synthetic oil for all it's internals... Oh and a few ball joints!  he doesn't live in the UK, he lives in Holland, workingin the Air Force training junior pilots or something important lol... He's recently been transferred to Oman for 6 months to see how he gets on, if he likes it they're paying for his family to go over, house rent and a company Audi A8 :O

Here it is at three weeks ago:-




























Had it valued at quite a lot more than he bought it for on Wednesday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rapidTS

another citroën XM in grey

1991 , 132 000 km, 4 cylinders , 2 litres turbo

and a xantia 1993, 210 000 km, still rising and faster than the XM , waiting for some espuma RD50 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## keithyboy

My Audi is nearly 20 years old and has 182k on the clock.










The Volvo, being a young slip of a thing, has a mere 116k on it.


----------



## Joel.

252xxx kms. 156xxx miles and still going strong.


----------



## Daffyplum

My 18 year old.


----------



## Joel.

Very nice.


----------



## derbigofast

hi this one 51 plate 254600 miles at present


----------



## vince

rapidTS said:


> another citroën XM in grey
> 
> 1991 , 132 000 km, 4 cylinders , 2 litres turbo
> 
> and a xantia 1993, 210 000 km, still rising and faster than the XM , waiting for some espuma RD50
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Awesome.....nice looking series 1 :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer

I know its well off topic but, i had a megabus this week on a 56 plate that has done over a million miles.

Probably had more paint than the fourth bridge as well


----------



## DeeTailer

I did the in-law's 1998 120,000 mile BMW compact whilst they were away on holiday....

Father in law used to give it the occasional coat of Pledge and thought that was just fine....

Needless to say, my thought that seeing it like this might prompt him to ask what I'd used and to maintain it himself never materialised and its not been touched again since I did this....


----------



## Motoract

I've had a mk4 golf gt tdi 150 51 reg with 220k on the clock!


----------



## Jas16

*volvo s70*

Owned second hand since 2002, now got my hands on it so can take my time. in the following 10.5 years added 63k totalling 125k miles now.


----------



## cossack

not big mileage but 20 this year


----------



## seanl

My old Corrado Valver. Was on 174k when a nice chap in a Range Rover decided he didn't want to stop for the red light, and ploughed into the back at 40mph!
Was original paint as well, I know this as I burnt through to primer on the a pillar using a yellow 3M pad and Extra Fine Compound! :doublesho


----------



## arbth703

My peugeot 405, was looking good for a 1995 with 103k till someone decided to run into me on a roundabout. Ins excess was £300 so sold it on.


----------



## ianoasis

not high mileage but old lol heres my mk4 escort eclipse with 69k


----------



## :: blade ::

165k gen6 celica gt

freshly lowered on meisterR coilovers (still need spacers for the wheels tho)


----------



## TopSport+

celica:thumb:


----------



## springboksa

*W123*

Hi.

Old and high milage. 300000kms on the clock.


----------



## Wolfstein

W123 <3 but those km's are nothing 
A gorgeus representative of it's kind though.


----------



## Kiashuma

ianoasis said:


> not high mileage but old lol heres my mk4 escort eclipse with 69k


Love it, a credit to you.


----------



## Lloydy

This is my 10 year old Focus RS MK1 on 120k

Had it since 48k and recently took off the armourfend at the front to reveal factory paint


----------



## warren1




----------



## warren1

My 2000 x reg focus 1.8 zetec collection ...... Getting on a bit now


----------



## weejp

Bought this 1.7 Renault 11 TXE electronic (it talked and everything!), bad boy at auction for £170. Ran it for nearly a year then traded it in (minimum trade deal £1000) only wish I had learned of trim dressings back then :lol:

ren_1 by weejp, on Flickr

My first venture into 205 Gti ownership, this had 124k+ on it, when I sold it on, I doubled my money in a few months.

DSC00199 by weejp, on Flickr

Peugeot 306 Vivant 1.4, snail of a car but still enjoyed it, my first serious car purchase.

306_3 by weejp, on Flickr

Great wee Dturbo 206, served us really well, made our commute back then cheap and relatively speedy.

206 at home by weejp, on Flickr


----------



## Moggytom

mine at 195k 03 plate and i did bout 30k of it mapped to 190 ish 









and before the respray haha 









and my old moggy at 338k but was on its 4th engine haha had every bit of its history


----------



## VW STEVE.

Great thread & some fantastic cars. 5 years before i can put mine in this section tho.


----------



## pato2069

my bmw 328i clubsport only 66000 km


----------



## LSpec

my girlfriend's car, colt 1998 1.6l, 239,900 miles.

re painted two years ago.


----------



## CLS500Benz

204,000 miles - '51' Plate Omega 3.2i V6 Elite in Nocturno Blue.










138,000 miles - '52' Plate Omega 3.2i V6 Elite in Nocturno Blue.


----------



## Harry_p

20 years old last February, driven every day all year round, 256,000 miles, original engine gearbox and diff. Not bad for a 100ps/litre motor.


----------



## Mulder

1990 Ford Escort XR3i, in Diamond White, with a little over 113,000 miles on the clock


----------



## Alex_225

Early 2003 W211 E320 CDI with 103,000 miles on it. I'm using it daily and all is good.


----------



## okcharlie

Old but not High Miles - 84 B reg only 27,000 miles from new and all original. Not mine but photographed for a friend who wanted to move it on. Got loads of pics.

DSC_0284 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0229 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## JMorty

143,000 miles and probably the cleanest most protected car I've ever owned.


----------



## adeel43

Just about to tick over 130k and pushing 14 years old now


----------



## vigs

10 yr old mx5 although bit of a garage queen at 40k on the clock.
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedi

My dads Peugeot 307, 115k miles, this was after I spent six hours detailing it inside and out as he hadn't washed it for four years!


----------



## Beauty&Beast

36 year old daily driven Mini &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## rob267

12yrs old. 100000 on the clock.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

rob267 said:


> 12yrs old. 100000 on the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Still think this shape Leon has aged well too!


----------



## wysol2

03 plate 144000 miles


----------



## Lars Z

BMW 320I from 2005, now at 160.000miles, engine runs like new and bodywork is still close to mint.
Bloody expensive cars in Denmark (Just a little rant)


----------



## scratcher

30 years old and everything still works 
Passed it's MOT the other day with only ball joints as an advisory so we fitted a new set last night.


----------



## JMorty

Alex_225 said:


> Still think this shape Leon has aged well too!


Completely agree. I'd have one tomorrow, or yesterday. Anytime!


----------



## rob267

JMorty said:


> Completely agree. I'd have one tomorrow, or yesterday. Anytime!


I agree. Still think it looks great.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MattOz

My 181k mile 330i. Will be doing a write up soon.


----------



## dholdi

:thumb::thumb:


rob267 said:


> 12yrs old. 100000 on the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Nice :buffer:


----------



## wrxmania

Any updates on any of these high mileage beasts?

Mine is around 106k and will be 12 this year.


----------



## sevenfourate

14 year old daily....


----------



## Kenan

My 19 year old Peugeot over 150,000 and everything works. To be fair nothing is electric to fail









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d

04 volvo V50, thats how it was when i bought it (sellers photo)

 being the Clean inside shot ,,,

"to get to" list,

finish sorting all the mechanicals it needs

Wheels Refurb,

Apply 

with other products + a skip full of elbow grease When the sun stops baking the drive for long enough


----------



## Nidge76

Here is my daily driver.

14 years old with 117,000 miles on the clock:


----------



## Testor VTS

10 years old and over 120k :thumb:


----------



## Fairtony

Nidge76 said:


>


Whats with the sweatbands round the pipes? They functional? Isnt that the A/C?


----------



## Nidge76

Fairtony said:


> Whats with the sweatbands round the pipes? They functional? Isnt that the A/C?


Hi,

The pipes at the back are for the air con.

The sweatbands are placed on the brake and clutch fluid reservoirs. They are just for aesthetics really. Plus adds 5hp 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

Nidge76 said:


> Plus adds 5hp


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Joel93

This thread suites all my cars for the last 2-3 years 😂😂😂
Current.. Shogun sport 160,000 nearly 14 years old. After a polish up.


But he does get used proply aswell.


----------



## Joel93

Currently have 2 mercades 190E's. The red one is awaiting a big detail come spring currently hibernating in the garage being pink . The white one is kept clean and a lot of work gone it to keep it looking fresh.





Sorted the engine bay out on the red one when it's been off the road, hoping to do the same with the white one very soon.


----------



## Joel93

Kenan said:


> My 19 year old Peugeot over 150,000 and everything works. To be fair nothing is electric to fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This a proper gti6?
> Brilliant cars


----------



## Shiny

My old girl, 16 years old, 8 in my ownership, gradually fettled with over the years. Coming up to 135k on the clock. 860 left in the UK and a handful in Europe


----------



## Joel93

Excellent engine the 2.2 vtec, 135k that's barely run in on that lump. There are many 200k vtecs around.
Accord type R's really gaining some money now aswell. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## dchapman88

Shiny said:


> My old girl, 16 years old, 8 in my ownership, gradually fettled with over the years. Coming up to 135k on the clock. 860 left in the UK and a handful in Europe


Every time I see you post pics of this car I love it more! 
A real beauty!!!


----------



## Shiny

Yeah, the good ones are starting to command some strong money at last. There’s been a lot of press articles on the ATR over the last couple of years which has raised the profile of the forgotten type R.


----------



## Soul boy 68

A lot of these cars can shame many a modern car, in an age where the majority of cars are throw away items, seeing some of these just goes to show that in the right ownership, they can look as good as off the showroom. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Pauly.22

128k and for the type a vehicle, these are usually battered to death.










Just over 60k on the Capri. Haven't seen it in 5 years though. Will get a respray in a few years.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Not anywhere as classy..not anywhere as old as some of the really nice cars on this thread..but here's my wife's 15 yr old Muriel the Pluriel:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto

CharliesTTS said:


> Not anywhere as classy..not anywhere as old as some of the really nice cars on this thread..but here's my wife's 15 yr old Muriel the Pluriel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks amazing, could be fooled into thinking that was a new car.


----------



## FJ1000

11yrs old, 108k miles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## footfistart

My old car with 180k










My new car with 60k










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

This is my early 2003 E320, has a little over 130k on the clock now. I've owned it the last couple of years and honestly cannot fault it. One of the best cars I've owned.










This was it's predecessor, a Saab 9-3 which I sold with 140k on it. To be honest it was no where near as good a car as the E Class but it was quirky, looked good and drove well. Had some fantastic design quirks.


----------



## AS_BO

Nidge76 said:


> Here is my daily driver.
> 
> 14 years old with 117,000 miles on the clock:


I fancy one of these as a project next year, that's nipping clean fella


----------



## AS_BO

Can't remember if I've posted this in here but here's my daily -























































Nearly 13 years old, 197,000 miles and honestly short of a slightly lazy battery it's mint. It's got a few marks (hit & run) but it scrubs up well


----------



## TimsBamma

'02 318i 158k, needs cam chain tensioner replaced. was a 2 owner car 1st for 14 years.


----------



## percymon

My old temporary runaround from ca 12 years ago, had 140k on the clock and full of character. Paint was dulll as dishwater when I bought it from a haulage company yard, made £300 on it after 15 weeks use and plenty of polishing lol!


----------



## bidderman1969

guess mine falls into this group now then?

164K miler



















wheels need reforming, not going down the diamond cut route again, so thinking of a "shadow chrome" instead? but i only want the faces done, and I'm not sure if there's and decently priced compnies that can do that? needs a good job done, as the face is DC but then everything else is gloss black


----------



## mitten_man

FJ1000 said:


> 11yrs old, 108k miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh lord! That is just unbelievable.

And Center Parcs, love that place we went twice last year.


----------



## FJ1000

mitten_man said:


> Oh lord! That is just unbelievable.
> 
> And Center Parcs, love that place we went twice last year.


Haha - thanks!

Despite its age - I still really enjoy it. The perfect not-sensible family car.

We're turning into center parcs addicts too - it's just great for the kids. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamtheater

Looking at buying 1 of these. How reliable has your car been?



bidderman1969 said:


> guess mine falls into this group now then?
> 
> 164K miler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels need reforming, not going down the diamond cut route again, so thinking of a "shadow chrome" instead? but i only want the faces done, and I'm not sure if there's and decently priced compnies that can do that? needs a good job done, as the face is DC but then everything else is gloss black


----------



## jay_bmw

my 2014 Audi a5 S line black edition - 141,000 miles! high for under 5 years old i think


----------



## Lexus-is250

Only falls into one category I'm afraid. 12 years old now but only has 47k on the clock.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy40

2005 115K miles


----------



## Sharpy296

2007 119,000miles










Had it since pretty much new, been a really solid car now my toy / project. 300bhp is the plan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

15 years old, 147k, clutch went so sold on eBay. Dead now

A bit battered and bruised as my wife used it for work every day and parked down a lane










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

dreamtheater said:


> Looking at buying 1 of these. How reliable has your car been?


been absolutely brilliant chap!

only time its gone wrong is the time it shredded the alternator belt, due to a sexed roller/bearing, kia garage took the keys, had to wait a couple of days, all fixed, picked it up, no charge, and that was at around 75K miles. i have a feeling the engine bay was steam cleaned at sometime and they inadvertently degreased that bearing, but i could be wrong.

brilliant warranty, never quibbled about anything, i got stuff done under warranty that wasn't affecting the drive at all, like the reversing camera, replaced under warranty, but now gone again, so a weak point.

And the rear seatbelt buckle in the bench seat keeps disappearing in to the seat, but apart from that its great! in a way i wish i had got an auto now with the work i do, but never mind.

still never got bored of the looks of it though, now at 165K miles and, as far as i am aware, still on the original battery, starter motor and alternator

out of 10, id say 9.5 from me!


----------



## Kenan

Sharpy296 said:


> 2007 119,000miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had it since pretty much new, been a really solid car now my toy / project. 300bhp is the plan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which engine/model is she?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpy296

Kenan said:


> Which engine/model is she?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


2.0Tdi PD140.


----------



## Stephan

My old Skodie Occie 1 - 1998. 245000km petrol engine.

Keeps on going, i love the mica-green colour


----------



## MattOz

Mine's on 126k miles. Still looks good after a bit of TLC. Front bumper could do with a repaint mind you.


----------



## Starbuck88

My 17 year old this year, 144k 530i Sport Auto.


----------



## Arvi

MattOz said:


> Mine's on 126k miles. Still looks good after a bit of TLC. Front bumper could do with a repaint mind you.


Nice! Have you got anywhere in mind for a possible respray? Mine needs doing - want it done now but also reckon I should wait until winters gone !


----------



## mechrepairs

Arvi said:


> Nice! Have you got anywhere in mind for a possible respray? Mine needs doing - want it done now but also reckon I should wait until winters gone !


Not sure about where you are based but if in or close to Leicester we could paint what ever you like.

Many thanks,Carl


----------



## Arvi

mechrepairs said:


> Not sure about where you are based but if in or close to Leicester we could paint what ever you like.
> 
> Many thanks,Carl


Thanks Carl, I'm in Warwick so not that far away but for practicality, Warwick/Leamington is going to be more viable. As a guide for front bumper and drivers door on a sapphire black what would you be talking price wise ?


----------



## Pauly.22

Bought this unseen on eBay to sort it and use this summer










165000 miles and it shows. What a shed.


----------



## Cookies

Pauly.22 said:


> Bought this unseen on eBay to sort it and use this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 165000 miles and it shows. What a shed.


Class - that's very cool. County Armagh (IB) registration too. Any more pics?

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauly.22

Cookies said:


> Class - that's very cool. County Armagh (IB) registration too. Any more pics?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks


Here's a few more pics, only plan to keep it for the summer then buy something else for next summer

Engine bay, needs some work

Don't know if the engine runs



















Interior, could do with someone local who wants to try out their wet vac










Pop up head lights work at least


----------



## virgiltracey

Pauly.22 said:


> Pop up head lights work at least


Pretty much the most important thing really, the other bits are very much "here or there"


----------



## percymon

Some interesting wiring going on there - looks like someone has been chasing a fair few issues.

Removing the handsfree kit will improve the acceleration.

In fairness the steering wheel covering and gear stick gaiter look to be good, and the dash hasn't split so interior visuals should be pretty easy to improve. A lot of VW Golf 1/2 items in a 924 (see other project threads on here) so always check for compatible parts before paying for the 'Porsche' version from parts places.

Keep a spare DME relay in the glovebox, 90% of starting issues are down to the DME; even though the listing suggest bad fuel may be at play
https://philipraby.co.uk/porsche-dme-relays-explained/

Latest version susposedly a lot more reliable https://www.frazerpart.com/acatalog...MIvKzdk8T03wIVE-h3Ch2_kA3nEAQYASABEgLZGfD_BwE

Worth a lot more in parts than what you paid for it !


----------



## MattOz

Arvi said:


> Nice! Have you got anywhere in mind for a possible respray? Mine needs doing - want it done now but also reckon I should wait until winters gone !


Hi Arvi,

There is a guy in Kineton who comes recommended. I need to pop over and see him sometime. :thumb:


----------



## Arvi

MattOz said:


> Hi Arvi,
> 
> There is a guy in Kineton who comes recommended. I need to pop over and see him sometime. :thumb:


Cheers Matt. I was thinking about getting a quote from PL Car Bodies. They did a spot on match on my last car, although they do come at a premium price. Spa Motors also seem to have a good rep. They quoted around £280 last year for the bumper. Got some strange reaction on one of the doors so need to get an updated quote. Let me know if you see the Kineton guy. Think I'll wait until March/April unless someone does a winter special offer.


----------



## virgiltracey

MattOz said:


> Hi Arvi,
> 
> There is a guy in Kineton who comes recommended. I need to pop over and see him sometime. :thumb:


Is that Carmetics? Funny enough my MOT tester recommended him on Saturday as I need some curb damage taking off my front bumper (too much low)


----------



## Ramigojag

Currently no pictures, but in Australia I daily drive over 250km's a day a 2002 Mazda 323 SP20 Protege with 256,000km's (155,000~miles).

Think they were called a Mazda 323f Sport or something in the UK and only available in the hatch, not the sedan/Protege


----------



## cole_scirocco

Not as high or old as some cars but high mileage to me... 104k on the clock on a 56 original plate.

However I'm spending a few hundred quid on making it drive right then itll be well serviced and looked after for the next few years.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

FJ1000 said:


> 11yrs old, 108k miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a tidy looking 11 year old car


----------



## Nick-ST

Here is my inclusion. Not necessarily old but is just about to tick over to 100k miles. It is the longest I have ever owned a car, although it is primarily the better half that uses it. Nearly owned for 2 years now and in that time it has been a real workhorse. This year it took us to the far West of Wales and the year prior it took us to Disneyland Paris. No intentions of getting rid anytime soon unless we struggle fitting the baby + all the baby gear when she pops out :lol:



















I really do need to get some modern photos! I have had 2 different registrations on it since this one!


----------



## boost monster

My RST done 148k although less than 10k in the last 20 years. Still original paint apart from the bonnet and bumper.


----------



## Nick-ST

You look really happy to be driving that beast!


----------



## Andyblue

boost monster said:


> My RST done 148k although less than 10k in the last 20 years. Still original paint apart from the bonnet and bumper.


Eeee, there's a blast from the past - looks a lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## grunty-motor

^ - i had one of those in white. Still think its the best car i ever had, although that might be because i came from an Austin Alegro and then went onto a fiat uno:lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES

Don't see Ford RSTs around my way.......a very rare sight indeed^ :thumb:

My daily driver owned from new, a 15 year old 350z back in August this year

Sunset orange Nismo Aero kitted 350z by Andy Ten, on Flickr

Did 30k miles in the first 3 years, then got a second car for weekends due to kids arriving so mainly commuting, now at 60k miles.

Wheels were put on nearly 12 years ago but still looking fresh
Stolen plates by Andy Ten, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue

HEADPHONES said:


> Don't see Ford RSTs around my way.......a very rare sight indeed^ :thumb:
> 
> My daily driver owned from new, a 15 year old 350z back in August this year
> 
> Sunset orange Nismo Aero kitted 350z by Andy Ten, on Flickr
> 
> Did 30k miles in the first 3 years, then got a second car for weekends due to kids arriving so mainly commuting, now at 60k miles.
> 
> Wheels were put on nearly 12 years ago but still looking fresh
> Stolen plates by Andy Ten, on Flickr


Said it before, but cracking motor fella and really suits the colour :thumb:


----------



## enc

:lol:This is my old girl an A3, 2.0 sport. She be 15 this year

Daily driver covering approximately 8k miles year

Clean mot sheet with no advisories in my ownership ... 6 years. 
I guess its a testament to Audi build quality, though now dated, the interior is pristine with little sign of ware, rattles or shakes.

Same can't be said about the chassis .. there's a knock at the front end which I suspect maybe a wishbone bush  .. need to get it jacked up to investigate

Full story here .... :lol:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348112&page=31


----------



## Alex_225

Well it's been just over a year and another 12k put on my E320 so it's now on about 142,000 miles. Not bad in it's nearly 17 year life and it's still going strong. Re-mapped in the Autumn of 2018, it's averaged 45mpg across 15,000 miles and goes better than ever.




























Headlights will be due another polish in the spring!


----------



## Vmlopes

12 years old, 52k and running 355hp, 407 torque after a session at Rtech Performance

s-l1600 by Victor Lopes, on Flickr

s-l1600 (8) by Victor Lopes, on Flickr

s-l1600 (1) by Victor Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## rob267

Vmlopes said:


> 12 years old, 52k and running 355hp, 407 torque after a session at Rtech Performance
> 
> s-l1600 by Victor Lopes, on Flickr
> 
> s-l1600 (8) by Victor Lopes, on Flickr
> 
> s-l1600 (1) by Victor Lopes, on Flickr


Wow. Love that. You cant beat a remap by niki/r-tech.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Alex_225 said:


>


OCD - Loving that number plate Alex! :lol:


----------



## Vmlopes

rob267 said:


> Wow. Love that. You cant beat a remap by niki/r-tech.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


Indeed, if you've got a VAG model, there really is nowhere else to take it


----------



## Alex_225

GeeWhizRS said:


> OCD - Loving that number plate Alex! :lol:


Thanks mate, it was a bit of an impulse buy just after Christmas last year. I'd be pondering a plate for the E Class for a while but wasn't sure what to get. Ended up with this one which for £250 it's close enough to TOO OCD for my liking haha.


----------



## rob267

Alex_225 said:


> Thanks mate, it was a bit of an impulse buy just after Christmas last year. I'd be pondering a plate for the E Class for a while but wasn't sure what to get. Ended up with this one which for £250 it's close enough to TOO OCD for my liking haha.


£250????? Thats a bloody bargain. I would love that plate.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanE

Bought for £430, spent £400 on it. 
147k miles and counting. 
Saves me using my M140i 
This is giving me a true 60mpg. 1.7SDI. 
LOVE IT









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

rob267 said:


> £250????? Thats a bloody bargain. I would love that plate.


Yeah it was a good buy I must admit. Then again I picked up T121 NGO for my Twingo (obviously haha) and that was only £250 as well. Ok, not quite a high end model but a very apt plate.


----------



## GSVHammer

My Mondeo. 16 years old, 138 000 miles. Daily drive, owned for 13 years. Just given it a wash today.


----------



## Christian6984

JordanE said:


> Bought for £430, spent £400 on it.
> 147k miles and counting.
> Saves me using my M140i
> This is giving me a true 60mpg. 1.7SDI.
> LOVE IT
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Should be plenty more miles to go if they are anything like the 1.9 sdi's


----------



## Caledoniandream

GSVHammer said:


> My Mondeo. 16 years old, 138 000 miles. Daily drive, owned for 13 years. Just given it a wash today.


Had one of them, TDCI ST 07 plate, best car ever, beat all the more exotic stuff hands down. 
Still love the model!
You keep that in a good condition, nice car.


----------



## scooobydont

16 year old 143k










Sold this now but 48 years old (would have it back in a heart beat!), The colour is the same as the 350z posted on here also:


----------



## JordanE

Christian6984 said:


> Should be plenty more miles to go if they are anything like the 1.9 sdi's


I hope so. Gonna try out the veg oil in the summer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexm3uk

220000km 😂😂


----------



## grunty-motor

alexm3uk said:


> 220000km 😂😂


I'm confused - is it a Ford or a BMW:doublesho


----------



## James_R

Honda CR-V 2.2 EX CTDi

175k miles


IMG_2856 by *JMR*, on Flickr


IMG_2847 by *JMR*, on Flickr


IMG_2101 by *JMR*, on Flickr

Daily driver - love it.


----------



## Henry_b

185k Discovery 2 Auto..

Completely rotten chassis..










Just be retired.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Henry_b said:


> 185k Discovery 2 Auto..
> 
> Completely rotten chassis..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be retired.


How did it get to be "completely rotten" in 5,000 miles, and since 8/3/2019? :doublesho

https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/


----------

